# Forum meets 2021



## MarkT (Jan 4, 2021)

To have something much needed to look forward to just wanted to pick your collective brains about what's happened in the past for these types of meet ups.

The ideal would be to try and arrange a couple of days - maybe one north and one south? with some subsidised green fees. It might not be 36 holes
at Sunningdale for £40 (with sausage sandwiches and apple crumble thrown in) but hopefully we could sort something decent for not too much.

Just to have an idea and something to plan towards.. 

Where have these happened historically?
How many played in each one, roughly?
How many would be keen - just a very general show of hands?
And where would you be coming from?

We can look at dates, formats and drinks orders when we have some sort of idea when we can actually leave our houses let alone tip lager tops into our respective
heads after 26 points. 

Cheers 
Mark


----------



## Ethan (Jan 4, 2021)

Have you considered a few regional meets, with a grand final for the top X finishers in each?


----------



## MarkT (Jan 4, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Have you considered a few regional meets, with a grand final for the top X finishers in each?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe next year and beyond when things are a bit more normal, more a chance for people to get together and meet up for now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 4, 2021)

I would be keen on a northern meet, travelling from Northumberland.

Not sure there has been a northern meet as such. Hobbit organised a couple at Cleveland GC that had 40 odd golfers play, not sure of the mix of forum and others. That would be the nearest I can think of but on the whole it happens regionally, ie NE England, NW England, Scotland etc in terms of meets north of Brum.


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

Mark,

there are a few meets that have already been arranged for this year.

I have taken over the Old Farts v Whippersnappers at Forest Pines in May
there is a 2 day trip to East Sussex National planned for the summer
Papas1982 has sorted out 2 days playing Woking and New Zealand in July. 
Smiffy has sorted out a trip to Cooden Beach for later July
Plus there is the Help 4 Heroes charity day that's usually in September.

I was thinking of getting an idea of numbers for a Celtic Manor trip in 2022, if the world hasn't ended by then


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 4, 2021)

I believe Glyn is sending an email out later in the month, something to do with lofoten links.... 🥳


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 4, 2021)

Id be open to playing anywhere, Worcester based so quite central!

The RickG memorial round is no longer happening as Fish has left us... That was held in August this year! Could be a nice summer trip to arrange?


----------



## DRW (Jan 4, 2021)

What a great gesture. 

I'm in Shropshire, anywhere in the midlands or north west would be great for me. Plenty of quality links courses around here, I've never played wallasey

I done one at Woburn, had about 20-24 people attend IIRC, done a very small one at Conwy.

Some of the forum meets have upto 100 people attending, like H4H or the Glyns mega top trips

Nice weather is nice!


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			I believe Glyn is sending an email out later in the month, something to do with lofoten links.... 🥳
		
Click to expand...

just looked at their website - it looks ok doesn't it


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			just looked at their website - it looks ok doesn't it
		
Click to expand...

Wow just a bit 😳


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Wow just a bit 😳
		
Click to expand...

i like that there aren't many trees


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			I was thinking of getting an idea of numbers for a Celtic Manor trip in 2022,
		
Click to expand...

1


----------



## JamesR (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			i like that there aren't many trees
		
Click to expand...

Bit dull then 😉


----------



## MarkT (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			Mark,

there are a few meets that have already been arranged for this year.

I have taken over the Old Farts v Whippersnappers at Forest Pines in May
there is a 2 day trip to East Sussex National planned for the summer
Papas1982 has sorted out 2 days playing Woking and New Zealand in July.
Smiffy has sorted out a trip to Cooden Beach for later July
Plus there is the Help 4 Heroes charity day that's usually in September.

I was thinking of getting an idea of numbers for a Celtic Manor trip in 2022, if the world hasn't ended by then
		
Click to expand...

Great, I saw the Woking day on a thread. How many play in these days?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 4, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I might travel south for a “northern” meet 

Click to expand...

I had to re-write my post to avoid the obvious potential error, although I may still have made it slightly .

I suspect logically the division would be Scotland, N of England, S of England. It is asking a lot for the northern Scottish contingent to travel to Yorkshire for example in the same way that expecting people from Liverpool to travel to Aberdeen is a stretch. It would be nice to include as many as possible without reducing it down to multiple mini meets, which is something I can fully understand Mark is looking to avoid. That is for us to organise, not him. A simple north / south is even easier, choosing where is more difficult (I'm hoping, hint hint, the northern meet is at his own club, Moor Allerton . That is worth the drive for)


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Bit dull then 😉
		
Click to expand...

i am very dull!


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Great, I saw the Woking day on a thread. How many play in these days?
		
Click to expand...

the "big" meets like H4H have 100 or so and i think Woking and New Zealand will be about 60-70.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I had to re-write my post to avoid the obvious potential error, although I may still have made it slightly .

I suspect logically the division would be Scotland, N of England, S of England. It is asking a lot for the northern Scottish contingent to travel to Yorkshire for example in the same way that expecting people from Liverpool to travel to Aberdeen is a stretch. It would be nice to include as many as possible without reducing it down to multiple mini meets, which is something I can fully understand Mark is looking to avoid. That is for us to organise, not him. A simple north / south is even easier, choosing where is more difficult (I'm hoping, hint hint, the northern meet is at his own club, Moor Allerton . That is worth the drive for)
		
Click to expand...

I can definitely ask Moortown, Wallasey was another early possible - Scotland would be great and, as you say, would make sense rather than expecting people to troop 'down south'.


----------



## IanM (Jan 4, 2021)

Folk travel LONG distances for the right courses Mark!!


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

MarkT said:



			I can definitely ask Moortown, Wallasey was another early possible - Scotland would be great and, as you say, would make sense rather than expecting people to troop 'down south'.
		
Click to expand...

If we come north of the Thames do we need passports and injections? 🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			If we come north of the Thames do we need passports and injections? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

and translators


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 4, 2021)

Would be nice to have something within reasonable travelling distance to Scotland. Meets have been quiet north of the border over the past few years.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 4, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Have you considered a few regional meets, with a grand final for the top X finishers in each?
		
Click to expand...

I wish anyone who volunteers to organise this the best of luck.


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

virtuocity said:



			I wish anyone who volunteers to organise this the best of luck.
		
Click to expand...

It will be easier herding cats


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 4, 2021)

Afternoon Mark 

the forum has had lots of meets over the years at various levels 

King of Kings - a local meet at various areas was arranged by forumers - south , south west, midlands , north , Scotland and then the winners all went to one place to find an overall winner. 

H4H - each year Richart and his helpers arrange one day at a course around Surrey, Hants etc - added onto that day there is sometimes smaller meets either side - the H4H day normally has around 100

Smaller meets include various trips that have been organised by LQ 

Scotland North East , Turnberry etc , Kent Links trip , The Hebrides and a couple of trips to Sunningdale 

Each year there is a “Old vs Young” at Forest Pines 

Then amongst all that there is the odd one day or sometimes two day where 20/30 go and play a course - ie Woking and New Zealand GC or Cooden Beach

We have also in the past had days out at Woburn etc


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 4, 2021)

virtuocity said:



			I wish anyone who volunteers to organise this the best of luck.
		
Click to expand...

Now who would take on something like that 

You did a great job


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Afternoon Mark

the forum has had lots of meets over the years at various levels

King of Kings - a local meet at various areas was arranged by forumers - south , south west, midlands , north , Scotland and then the winners all went to one place to find an overall winner.

H4H - each year Richart and his helpers arrange one day at a course around Surrey, Hants etc - added onto that day there is sometimes smaller meets either side - the H4H day normally has around 100

Smaller meets include various trips that have been organised by LQ

Scotland North East , Turnberry etc , Kent Links trip , The Hebrides and a couple of trips to Sunningdale

Each year there is a “Old vs Young” at Forest Pines

Then amongst all that there is the odd one day or sometimes two day where 20/30 go and play a course - ie Woking and New Zealand GC or Cooden Beach

We have also in the past had days out at Woburn etc
		
Click to expand...

Smaller meets???

128 at Sunningdale last year.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 4, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Smaller meets???

128 at Sunningdale last year.
		
Click to expand...

How did you get that many on at Sunningdale and, out of interest, how much was it?


----------



## IanM (Jan 4, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Smaller meets???

128 at Sunningdale last year.
		
Click to expand...



...and there are no Scottish ones, apart from the ones in Scotland!   Unless the SNP de-annexed (is that a word?) Turnberry and Aberdeen due to links to Trump??   (and this October's)


----------



## IanM (Jan 4, 2021)

MarkT said:



			How did you get that many on at Sunningdale and, out of interest, how much was it?
		
Click to expand...

Goodness knows how he does it!   He must have incriminating photos!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 4, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Smaller meets???

128 at Sunningdale last year.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂 that woke you up


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 4, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Great, I saw the Woking day on a thread. How many play in these days?
		
Click to expand...

200 say they will, to see their name on a list.

140 will still say they will when you ask for money.

90 will actually send you money.

70-80 will actually play by the time it gets to it.

We had about 30 odd when we got a good deal at Alwoodley, may have been about 2015.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 4, 2021)

In the old days, GM organised a couple of meets. Very first one was at the Belfry over 2 days, PGA National then Brabazon. That must be 10 years or more ago now though. After that there was the GM arranged meet at Hillside, a cracking night before and day at Hillside that was. After that, the forum members took over arranging meets with GM involved in of them (HFH especially). Then there was the Centenary event organised by GM, various regional qualifying rounds and a final for the winners of each one.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 4, 2021)

MarkT said:



			How did you get that many on at Sunningdale and, out of interest, how much was it?
		
Click to expand...

We played as 8 balls 

We got that many as we had 66 the time before.

I think we will do Sunningdale again soon and I suspect we will get 128 again.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 4, 2021)

I have not done a meet in years, too busy with a young one, now he is old enough I would love to join up again.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 4, 2021)

Liverbirdie said:



			200 say they will, to see their name on a list.

140 will still say they will when you ask for money.

90 will actually send you money.

70-80 will actually play by the time it gets to it.

We had about 30 odd when we got a good deal at Alwoodley, may have been about 2015.

Click to expand...

Completely true.

The amount that stick there name down from the start to who actually goes is eyewatering.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 4, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We played as 8 balls 

We got that many as we had 66 the time before.

I think we will do Sunningdale again soon and I suspect we will get 128 again.
		
Click to expand...

Soon? Soon as in summer of 2022 at the earliest soon I hope. I need to plant a few more money trees otherwise! And now you've also awoken the devil in me regarding Lofoten.

Bread and water on the menu from now on.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 4, 2021)

How many did we have at Castle Stuart, but then again that was back in 2010.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 4, 2021)

We need to organise a meet at Willow valley again.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 4, 2021)

MarkT said:



			To have something much needed to look forward to just wanted to pick your collective brains about what's happened in the past for these types of meet ups.

The ideal would be to try and arrange a couple of days - maybe one north and one south? with some subsidised green fees. It might not be 36 holes
at Sunningdale for £40 (with sausage sandwiches and apple crumble thrown in) but hopefully we could sort something decent for not too much.

Just to have an idea and something to plan towards..

Where have these happened historically?
How many played in each one, roughly?
How many would be keen - just a very general show of hands?
And where would you be coming from?

We can look at dates, formats and drinks orders when we have some sort of idea when we can actually leave our houses let alone tip lager tops into our respective
heads after 26 points.

Cheers
Mark
		
Click to expand...

Hi Mark....  Since moving to Wike GC & getting involved with the forum in 2012 I've attended Forum-meets all over the UK but, of late, have decided to, generally, stay much nearer home. Other than those organized by the NW guys there have been few North-of-England meets....  in the past, there's not been that many 'North-of-Englanders' active on the Forum though, of late, there's a few more getting involved.
About 7 or 8 years ago I created this 'Trophy' lol......  & initiated the Yarkshire V NE matches played at Wike, Alwoodley, Wynyard & Cleveland GC with some 20 to 30 participants. It was a real fun meet with lots of 'Plastic' Georgies & Tykes who happily traveled for the craic. 
It's 3-1 to the NE but Yorkshire currently holds it. Has not been played for some 4 years or so but could be resurrected if needed though a 'good' course like Moortown/Ganton wouldn't need further attraction......  they'd come from all over. I'd guess that an, in season weekend of these 2 would attract some 40 or 50 folk. As someone has already said...  "For a good deal on a good course folk will travel far"......  good luck as this area needs another good meet.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 4, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Soon? Soon as in summer of 2022 at the earliest soon I hope. I need to plant a few more money trees otherwise! And now you've also awoken the devil in me regarding Lofoten.

Bread and water on the menu from now on.
		
Click to expand...

Who mentioned Lofoten 

And I have had 126 emails asking you to be scratch for the next sunningdale meet


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 4, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Now who would take on something like that 

You did a great job 

Click to expand...

that’s kind of you to say. I learned a lot from the process. However, the main takeaway for me was that you can’t please all the people all the time and it’s important to set a date and place and go for it. So many complaints from those who had no intention of taking part. Screw doing that again! Thank god I had so many brilliant regional organisers


----------



## JamesR (Jan 4, 2021)

I think most people would like something in the midlands, Derby/Notts area, as it’s handy for everyone 👍😉


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Who mentioned Lofoten 

And I have had 126 emails *asking you to be scratch* for the next sunningdale meet 

Click to expand...

Can I point out that I didn't ask you to be off scratch Jakob.











I said +4 was the minimum that should be considered.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 4, 2021)

Worth a better shot..  🤓🤓


----------



## Slime (Jan 4, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Id be open to playing anywhere, Worcester based so quite central!

The RickG memorial round is no longer happening as *Fish has left us.*.. That was held in August this year! Could be a nice summer trip to arrange?
		
Click to expand...

What?
Have I missed something?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 4, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Who mentioned Lofoten 

And I have had 126 emails asking you to be scratch for the next sunningdale meet 

Click to expand...

Well someone did, and now it's up to you to sort it for me! That's how it works. 



Blue in Munich said:



			Can I point out that I didn't ask you to be off scratch Jakob.
I said +4 was the minimum that should be considered. 

Click to expand...

Well I'll certainly do my best to be an actual scratch by then. Just wait for me to start my own youtube channel so you can follow my progress!


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 4, 2021)

Slime said:



			What?
Have I missed something?
		
Click to expand...

yeah what happened there? PM me if barred from discussion


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 4, 2021)

I quite fancy the Algarve.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 4, 2021)

virtuocity said:



			yeah what happened there? PM me if barred from discussion
		
Click to expand...

Sorry both, I dont know either. He breached some forum rules and was removed. Probably best not to linger on this subject! Just a shame to see the RickG memorial not continue (despite not knowing Rick)


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 4, 2021)

If I recall correctly, the Kent Coast meet (RSG, RCP for certain,  & then Littlestone - or was it Princes)  always had a decent turnout - about 40 I think


----------



## IanM (Jan 4, 2021)

I've seen the Lofoten Links video.... _double wow with choccy topping!  _ I've been up a far as Tromso, great part of the world.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 4, 2021)

virtuocity said:



			yeah what happened there? PM me if barred from discussion
		
Click to expand...

......  & me please as I'm in charge of his history from HDIDo days....  haha...  & theres a fair bit of that. What goes around..........  & such.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 4, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Who mentioned Lofoten 

Click to expand...

No idea, but since you're looking into it.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			If I recall correctly, the Kent Coast meet (RSG, RCP for certain,  & then Littlestone - or was it Princes)  always had a decent turnout - about 40 I think
		
Click to expand...

It started as Littlestone, RCP & RSG but became Princes RCP RSG as there was some unhappiness about the drive from Littlestone to Deal afterwards (and having done the drive it wasn't entirely unreasonable unhappiness) and in fairness to Princes, they have upped their game, or more precisely their course.

The numbers were always a bit variable as we were always happy to allow people to do as many or as few days as they chose.

Maybe we should look at a visit later this year, and perhaps incorporate a trip to The Grove...


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

Maybe we should do a meet of all the overrated courses in Kent


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			Maybe we should do a meet of all the overrated courses in Kent
		
Click to expand...

If someone can sort the micro climate around RCP so it's not 35-45 mph winds, rain and a bit of hail thrown in for good measures it would be great. Ta.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 4, 2021)

grumpyjock said:



			How many did we have at Castle Stuart, but then again that was back in 2010.
		
Click to expand...

i think it was about 50, but was organised by the mag, there were also  other games before and after, Spey Valley, Nairn and Boat of Garten, they were done by Indevs


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 4, 2021)

I haven't been able to stop thinking of Lofoten now since it came up again. Just a very quick breakdown of costs if going around May-June this year would come to about £800 based on 2 nights stay, but I've not included any "extra cash" or food and drinks in that... Just the fixed costs of:

- Accommodation in the Lofoten lodge based on 6-8 people
- 3 rounds of golf with rented clubs
- Flights London-Oslo-Narvik (if taking clubs with it would be roughly £150)
- Rental car + gas based on 4 per car

A 1 course lunch at the local restaurant, excl. drinks or tip comes in at just over £20 and a 2 course dinner at just shy of £35...

Perhaps I can aim to go for my 40th in a few years time instead.


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I haven't been able to stop thinking of Lofoten now since it came up again. Just a very quick breakdown of costs if going around May-June this year would come to about £800 based on 2 nights stay, but I've not included any "extra cash" or food and drinks in that... Just the fixed costs of:

- Accommodation in the Lofoten lodge based on 6-8 people
- 3 rounds of golf with rented clubs
- Flights London-Oslo-Narvik (if taking clubs with it would be roughly £150)
- Rental car + gas based on 4 per car

A 1 course lunch at the local restaurant, excl. drinks or tip comes in at just over £20 and a 2 course dinner at just shy of £35...

Perhaps I can aim to go for my 40th in a few years time instead. 

Click to expand...

I’m in mate. When do you want a deposit?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’m in mate. When do you want a deposit?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:





Click to expand...

You can’t volunteer to sort out a meet and post details then laugh when you get interest


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:





Click to expand...

Have a look at golf breaks- they’ve got deals on


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			Have a look at golf breaks- they’ve got deals on
		
Click to expand...

You mean glynbreaks.com?


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			You mean glynbreaks.com?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, silly me 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			i like that there aren't many trees
		
Click to expand...

There is a lot of sea though.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 4, 2021)

I would love to do a meet at my pitch and putt down the road


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 4, 2021)

But there isn’t a KFC near Lofoten 😳


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 4, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I haven't been able to stop thinking of Lofoten now since it came up again. Just a very quick breakdown of costs if going around May-June this year would come to about £800 based on 2 nights stay, but I've not included any "extra cash" or food and drinks in that... Just the fixed costs of:

- Accommodation in the Lofoten lodge based on 6-8 people
- 3 rounds of golf with rented clubs
- Flights London-Oslo-Narvik (if taking clubs with it would be roughly £150)
- Rental car + gas based on 4 per car

A 1 course lunch at the local restaurant, excl. drinks or tip comes in at just over £20 and a 2 course dinner at just shy of £35...

Perhaps I can aim to go for my 40th in a few years time instead. 

Click to expand...

Good work Jakob

I am planning it for my 50th in a few years time so I will get saving for your trip 😉🤣


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 4, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But there isn’t a KFC near Lofoten 😳
		
Click to expand...

No KFC in Norway anymore  😥

Although they have some good kebab houses 😀


----------



## Sats (Jan 4, 2021)

I'd be interested but I don't think anything is worth doing for a while.


----------



## slowhand (Jan 4, 2021)

I’ve played the Old Farts at Forest Pines, as it’s a good laugh and a cracking deal.

Up for a “Northern” meet. I’m in Alwoodley so Moortown would be great!


----------



## IanM (Jan 4, 2021)

Lofoten golf breaks are really cheap in December


----------



## 2blue (Jan 4, 2021)

For those unaware of where it is exactly. We were sailing & climbing but would have sampled the golf. However there was no golf course when we sailed by in 2010. So unlike Macrihanish & Islay, I haven't beaten you there Glyn.... though I do get about you know....... haha. A remarkable area with remarkable prices....  do it as you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 4, 2021)

IanM said:



			Lofoten golf breaks are really cheap in December 

Click to expand...

Lofoten in December. You couldn’t pay me to go there!

Had enough of cold winters in my life already, and being up there would probably be the worst of them all.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 4, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Lofoten in December. You couldn’t pay me to go there!

Had enough of cold winters in my life already, and being up there would probably be the worst of them all.
		
Click to expand...

We were fishing 200 miles north of Lofoten in December the weather was luckily not to bad but it’s still can be wild in that area. We were in Tromso and that was magical with the snow and mountains. 

Considering where Lofoten  is and the high cost in Norway that price you sourced was very reasonable I thought. 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			You can’t volunteer to sort out a meet and post details then laugh when you get interest
		
Click to expand...

Especially as he should get mate's rates off the neighbours.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 4, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			We were fishing 200 miles north of Lofoten in December the weather was luckily not to bad but it’s still can be wild in that area. We were in Tromso and that was magical with the snow and mountains.

Considering where Lofoten  is and the high cost in Norway that price you sourced was very reasonable I thought. 👍
		
Click to expand...

30 years of snow filled winters and minus degrees is more than enough for me!  

I mean, if you cook your own food and get your drinks from the store instead of buying in the restaurant perhaps you can keep it to around the thousand mark. I’m sure I’ve missed a few things also, and no consideration has been taken into timings of flights, so can easily see that you’d need another nights stay etc...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 4, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I haven't been able to stop thinking of Lofoten now since it came up again. Just a very quick breakdown of costs if going around May-June this year would come to about £800 based on 2 nights stay, but I've not included any "extra cash" or food and drinks in that... Just the fixed costs of:

- Accommodation in the Lofoten lodge based on 6-8 people
- 3 rounds of golf with rented clubs
- Flights London-Oslo-Narvik (if taking clubs with it would be roughly £150)
- Rental car + gas based on 4 per car

A 1 course lunch at the local restaurant, excl. drinks or tip comes in at just over £20 and a 2 course dinner at just shy of £35...

Perhaps I can aim to go for my 40th in a few years time instead. 

Click to expand...

I should of kept quiet on it, me and Mrs wedge were planning on going for a quiet couple days, and a round of two, now we won't get on because it will be full of forumers.


----------



## IanM (Jan 4, 2021)

I was in Tromso in February  ... several metres of snow and absolutely freezing!  There's a very short golf season there.

I'd go there for a game given the opportunity once it thaws out!!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 4, 2021)

It’s so far fetched, but someone may or may not have just sent an email to Lofoten links in regards to bigger group bookings to see if there’s any wiggle room in terms of pricing. 

For the future I mean. Just in case. You never know.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			It’s so far fetched, but someone may or may not have just sent an email to Lofoten links in regards to bigger group bookings to see if there’s any wiggle room in terms of pricing.

For the future I mean. Just in case. You never know. 

Click to expand...

If this is true then the forum should show its appreciation; how does a new sombrero & some sugar lumps for the horse sound?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 4, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			It’s so far fetched, but someone may or may not have just sent an email to Lofoten links in regards to bigger group bookings to see if there’s any wiggle room in terms of pricing.

For the future I mean. Just in case. You never know. 

Click to expand...

And so it starts


----------



## 2blue (Jan 4, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



*We were fishing 200 miles north of Lofoten in December* the weather was luckily not to bad but it’s still can be wild in that area. We were in Tromso and that was magical with the snow and mountains.

Considering where Lofoten  is and the high cost in Norway that price you sourced was very reasonable I thought. 👍
		
Click to expand...

I guess that would be commercial fishing.....  still pretty raw stuff in Dec. & dark!!
Yeah, we flew in & out through Tromso (great place) after 10 days sailing to the south end of Lofoten on an 85' copy of a Grimsby trawler that me 'ol mate skippered. Off the cuff I'd have had £1,000 to £1,500 in mind for the golf & that's without drinking at local prices.....  was close on £6 a can from a shop 10 years ago. It's certainly a one-off trip but well worth the effort. I'm sure Glyn will get a deal


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 4, 2021)

2blue said:



			I guess that would be commercial fishing.....  still pretty raw stuff in Dec. & dark!!
Yeah, we flew in & out through Tromso (great place) after 10 days sailing to the south end of Lofoten on an 85' copy of a Grimsby trawler that me 'ol mate skippered. Off the cuff I'd have had £1,000 to £1,500 in mind for the golf & that's without drinking at local prices.....  was close on £6 a can from a shop 10 years ago. It's certainly a one-off trip but well worth the effort. I'm sure Glyn will get a deal 

Click to expand...

That would have been a good trip, great respect for the old trawler men that worked those waters. 

Yes Tromso is a great place to visit 👍


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			It’s so far fetched, but someone may or may not have just sent an email to Lofoten links in regards to bigger group bookings to see if there’s any wiggle room in terms of pricing.

For the future I mean. Just in case. You never know. 

Click to expand...

what sort of idiot would do that? 🤣


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 4, 2021)

I’ve been to Lofoton in February and been blown off the road- in a coach so I suggest it might be better in the Summer. Much more daylight too. 
I’d be up for the trip though


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			what sort of idiot would do that? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Beats me too!


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

Bigfoot said:



			I’ve been to Lofoton in February and been blown off the road- in a coach so I suggest it might be better in the Summer. Much more daylight too.
I’d be up for the trip though
		
Click to expand...

Looking at their website I fancy the idea of 48hrs of unlimited golf


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 4, 2021)

I agree with all said before.
@Lilyhawk you can’t quote a trip and then not arrange it. That’s just poor form!

Make it 2023 though..
it’s gotta be about time for Sunningdale next year.....


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 4, 2021)

Just had a look at Lofoton, hadn’t heard of it before.  Looks awesome


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 5, 2021)

For those that haven’t seen Lofoten links

Well worth 10 mins of your time watching this.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 5, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			For those that haven’t seen Lofoten links

Well worth 10 mins of your time watching this.







Click to expand...

That's exactly the video that put it on my bucket list 2 years back.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 5, 2021)

I’ve just been told by someone that Lofoten has replied to the idiots email saying that group discounts is very much something that could be looked into once some more details is provided.


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I’ve just been told by someone that Lofoten has replied to the idiots email saying that group discounts is very much something that could be looked into once some more details is provided.



Click to expand...

i am prepared to sell my children and Mrs D to fund this but will draw the line at the dog


----------



## IanM (Jan 5, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			For those that haven’t seen Lofoten links

Well worth 10 mins of your time watching this.







Click to expand...

I am still miffed about missing the trip last Oct... but this looks a must.  Nuts to the cost too!   When I was in Norway, it was too cloudy for the Northern Lights...when we going??


----------



## gopher99 (Jan 5, 2021)

i was quite happy till I read this Lofoten looks awesome, I have plenty of holiday saved up and might have to make the trip up there. Looks like its easier to fly to Tromso and drive down to the course.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2021)

I'd love to put myself down for a forum meet, but it's difficult when I don't drive. I had my driving test booked on 22nd December, but that got cancelled and bumped to April 27th now.   And obviously I don't want to book myself in for anything and then not pass it - tempting fate. So I'll have to wait for now.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'd love to put myself down for a forum meet, but it's difficult when I don't drive. I had my driving test booked on 22nd December, but that got cancelled and bumped to April 27th now.   And obviously I don't want to book myself in for anything and then not pass it - tempting fate. So I'll have to wait for now.
		
Click to expand...

It's not difficult at all. I've been to 4 of them by this point without having a drivers license. So many helpful chaps on here that are willing to help you out. It's a bit more planning taking trains and stuff, but where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'd love to put myself down for a forum meet, but it's difficult when I don't drive. I had my driving test booked on 22nd December, but that got cancelled and bumped to April 27th now.   And obviously I don't want to book myself in for anything and then not pass it - tempting fate. So I'll have to wait for now.
		
Click to expand...

@Lilyhawk can’t be trusted to drive and it doesn’t stop him. Someone picks him up on route


----------



## IanM (Jan 5, 2021)

gopher99 said:



			i was quite happy till I read this Lofoten looks awesome, I have plenty of holiday saved up and might have to make the trip up there. Looks like its easier to fly to Tromso and drive down to the course.
		
Click to expand...


That's a flight via Oslo, but makes sense,

I showed the video to a guy I work with, he said he wouldn't pay all that money to "tee off a mat and the other tees looked scabby!"     Glass half empty eh?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			It's not difficult at all. I've been to 4 of them by this point without having a drivers license. So many helpful chaps on here that are willing to help you out. It's a bit more planning taking trains and stuff, but where there's a will, there's a way!
		
Click to expand...

When they're starting at 9am and I'd have to catch a 6:30am train to get there it's not for me I'm afraid.


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			When they're starting at 9am and I'd have to catch a 6:30am train to get there it's not for me I'm afraid. 

Click to expand...

that's why we stay over the night before and have a quiet civilized pint*

* some of this statement is not entirely true


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 5, 2021)

Upon checking the numbers again, my initial £800 was a little bit optimistic I believe.

Putting together a hypothetical itinerary for June this year (that WON'T happen) gives the following:

Dates:
Monday 14th June - Thursday 17th June
Flights from Heathrow: BA Flight to/from Oslo - £160 (I think golfbag is included with BA, but not 100% sure)
Domestic flights Oslo - Narvik - £180 + £35 each way for golfbag
Cost flights: £410

Cost for rental car to be calculated based on 4 people
Rental car: Volkswagen Touran - £630/4 = £160
Gas: £100/4 = £25 (200 km to Lofoten one way)

Lofoten links package (3x3 offer)
3 nights accommodation, breakfast and 3 rounds of golf - £350

Total cost: £945

Leaves all the extras. Food, drinks, souvenirs etc. FYI, a can of beer is around £3 in the super market it seem.
The lodges have kitchens so could do all cooking instead of burning holes in the pocket by going to the local restaurant.

But say £1500 all in all. That is a fair chunk of dosh, and this will probably be the toughest one yet to "sell" to the gf...


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2021)

£1500? 😮
*whistles quietly*


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 5, 2021)

gopher99 said:



			i was quite happy till I read this Lofoten looks awesome, I have plenty of holiday saved up and might have to make the trip up there. Looks like its easier to fly to Tromso and drive down to the course.
		
Click to expand...

Is there any direct flight from the UK to Tromso? I didn't see that, so I thought that London-Oslo-Narvik would be the easiest way. 

Tromso is another 3.5 hours extra in the car each way compared to Narvik Airport.


----------



## IanM (Jan 5, 2021)

Not sure who you are inviting (or not) I'd be interested, but if (this year) that week I am already playing down in Devon/Cornwall 

Other times, (pandemics permitting) I'd do that as a one off, no hesitation!!


----------



## IanM (Jan 5, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Is there any direct flight from the UK to Tromso? I didn't see that, so I thought that London-Oslo-Narvik would be the easiest way.

Tromso is another 3.5 hours extra in the car each way compared to Narvik Airport.
		
Click to expand...

UK flights to Tromso not direct... have to go via Oslo...


----------



## Crow (Jan 5, 2021)

Lofoten looks great but, £1500 to lose a few boxes of balls in the sea?  
I could do that from the cliff tops at Hunstanton for a lot less money.


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Upon checking the numbers again, my initial £800 was a little bit optimistic I believe.

Putting together a hypothetical itinerary for June this year (that WON'T happen) gives the following:

Dates:
Monday 14th June - Thursday 17th June
Flights from Heathrow: BA Flight to/from Oslo - £160 (I think golfbag is included with BA, but not 100% sure)
Domestic flights Oslo - Narvik - £180 + £35 each way for golfbag
Cost flights: £410

Cost for rental car to be calculated based on 4 people
Rental car: Volkswagen Touran - £630/4 = £160
Gas: £100/4 = £25 (200 km to Lofoten one way)

Lofoten links package (3x3 offer)
3 nights accommodation, breakfast and 3 rounds of golf - £350

Total cost: £945

Leaves all the extras. Food, drinks, souvenirs etc. FYI, a can of beer is around £3 in the super market it seem.
The lodges have kitchens so could do all cooking instead of burning holes in the pocket by going to the local restaurant.

But say £1500 all in all. That is a fair chunk of dosh, and this will probably be the toughest one yet to "sell" to the gf...
		
Click to expand...

not sure i'll get that much for my 3 girls. 

onlyfans here i come!!!


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 5, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Upon checking the numbers again, my initial £800 was a little bit optimistic I believe.

Putting together a hypothetical itinerary for June this year (that WON'T happen) gives the following:

Dates:
Monday 14th June - Thursday 17th June
Flights from Heathrow: BA Flight to/from Oslo - £160 (I think golfbag is included with BA, but not 100% sure)
Domestic flights Oslo - Narvik - £180 + £35 each way for golfbag
Cost flights: £410

Cost for rental car to be calculated based on 4 people
Rental car: Volkswagen Touran - £630/4 = £160
Gas: £100/4 = £25 (200 km to Lofoten one way)

Lofoten links package (3x3 offer)
3 nights accommodation, breakfast and 3 rounds of golf - £350

Total cost: £945

Leaves all the extras. Food, drinks, souvenirs etc. FYI, a can of beer is around £3 in the super market it seem.
The lodges have kitchens so could do all cooking instead of burning holes in the pocket by going to the local restaurant.

But say £1500 all in all. That is a fair chunk of dosh, and this will probably be the toughest one yet to "sell" to the gf...
		
Click to expand...


 You’re missing one vital component here. Liverbirdie’s bargaining skills! 

The man doesn’t give up till the courses give him free golf, then throw in an evening meal just to get shut of him 😆

I’ll be surprised if it’s a penny over £550


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2021)

Crow said:



			Lofoten looks great but, £1500 to lose a few boxes of balls in the sea? 
I could do that from the cliff tops at Hunstanton for a lot less money.  

Click to expand...

you could raid the Viking tombs to get some newer clubs while you're there!


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			You’re missing one vital component here. Liverbirdie’s bargaining skills!

The man doesn’t give up till the courses give him free golf, then throw in an evening meal just to get shut of him 😆

I’ll be surprised if it’s a penny over £550
		
Click to expand...

when will you turn up for this trip?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 5, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			You’re missing one vital component here. Liverbirdie’s bargaining skills!

The man doesn’t give up till the courses give him free golf, then throw in an evening meal just to get shut of him 😆

I’ll be surprised if it’s a penny over £550
		
Click to expand...

I take it you've never been to Norway then Dave?


----------



## IanM (Jan 5, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I take it you've never been to Norway then Dave? 

Click to expand...

The price of alcohol in Norway is unbelievable.... I had the same face on me as a northerner ordering a pint in London!                      "OW MOOOOOOOOOCH??


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			The price of alcohol in Norway is unbelievable.... I had the same face on me as a northerner ordering a pint in London!                      "OW MOOOOOOOOOCH??

Click to expand...

When I went in 2019 it was 2.5 times our cost of living which puts a pint around £12


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			Not sure who you are inviting (or not) I'd be interested, but if (this year) that week I am already playing down in Devon/Cornwall

Other times, (pandemics permitting) I'd do that as a one off, no hesitation!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not inviting anyone, but still couldn't help myself from checking some top line numbers just to try and convince myself it would be worth it. 



IanM said:



			UK flights to Tromso not direct... have to go via Oslo...
		
Click to expand...

That would be a much longer journey than via Narvik.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 5, 2021)

I did think


Lilyhawk said:



			Upon checking the numbers again, my initial £800 was a little bit optimistic I believe.

Putting together a hypothetical itinerary for June this year (that WON'T happen) gives the following:

Dates:
Monday 14th June - Thursday 17th June
Flights from Heathrow: BA Flight to/from Oslo - £160 (I think golfbag is included with BA, but not 100% sure)
Domestic flights Oslo - Narvik - £180 + £35 each way for golfbag
Cost flights: £410

Cost for rental car to be calculated based on 4 people
Rental car: Volkswagen Touran - £630/4 = £160
Gas: £100/4 = £25 (200 km to Lofoten one way)

Lofoten links package (3x3 offer)
3 nights accommodation, breakfast and 3 rounds of golf - £350

Total cost: £945

Leaves all the extras. Food, drinks, souvenirs etc. FYI, a can of beer is around £3 in the super market it seem.
The lodges have kitchens so could do all cooking instead of burning holes in the pocket by going to the local restaurant.

But say £1500 all in all. That is a fair chunk of dosh, and this will probably be the toughest one yet to "sell" to the gf...
		
Click to expand...

I did think your initial costing a tad optimistic but even at £ 1500 it’s still not bad.  I’m very tempted👍 

We are on our way to Selja in Norway at the moment and I can confirm the beer is expensive😂 but we are not allowed to go ashore this time.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 5, 2021)

Crow said:



			Lofoten looks great but, £1500 to lose a few boxes of balls in the sea? 
I could do that from the cliff tops at Hunstanton for a lot less money.  

Click to expand...

I hear you, but I think this hole alone could potentially make me religious.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 5, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I take it you've never been to Norway then Dave? 

Click to expand...

I take it you’ve never heard of Glyn’s mega bus? 😜

Imagine it 🤣


----------



## Crow (Jan 5, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I hear you, but I think this hole alone could potentially make me religious.







Click to expand...

That's a sleeve gone straight away.


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2021)

Crow said:



			That's a sleeve gone straight away.
		
Click to expand...

and there's no point following @PhilTheFragger round to find the 2 or 3 dozen he'll lose as they'll be in the water too.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 5, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			You’re missing one vital component here. Liverbirdie’s bargaining skills!

The man doesn’t give up till the courses give him free golf, then throw in an evening meal just to get shut of him 😆

I’ll be surprised if it’s a penny over £550
		
Click to expand...

Its in Norway, so the secretary is bound to be a red.

2 tickets in the Kop, vs Fulham should see him right for a 40% discount, surely. Get him to throw in some Narwhal burgers / Angel delight and a bottle of blue nun, we'll be fine.

Can't we hire a few fishing boats from the Norwegians as well, gets us a cheap return and we'll get them past the Royal navy Brexit fishing blockade by lashing our golf bags to the side, as an epic ruse.

Some people have no imagination.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 5, 2021)

Given some of the bends on the roads up there, you don't want to try to get there too quickly or go to Tromso and drive further. Take the scenery in. Flying into Evenes gives some superb views. Hope the winds aren't too strong as the bridges close when they are high and there are traffic light systems to tell you if the wind is too strong to cross.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'd love to put myself down for a forum meet, but *it's difficult when I don't drive.* I had my driving test booked on 22nd December, but that got cancelled and bumped to April 27th now.   And obviously I don't want to book myself in for anything and then not pass it - tempting fate. So I'll have to wait for now.
		
Click to expand...




Lilyhawk said:



			It's not difficult at all. I've been to 4 of them by this point without having a drivers license. *So many helpful chaps on here that are willing to help you out. *It's a bit more planning taking trains and stuff, but where there's a will, there's a way!
		
Click to expand...

But you're not a Spurs fan Jakob...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 5, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Upon checking the numbers again, my initial £800 was a little bit optimistic I believe.

Putting together a hypothetical itinerary for June this year (that WON'T happen) gives the following:

Dates:
Monday 14th June - Thursday 17th June
Flights from Heathrow: BA Flight to/from Oslo - £160 (I think golfbag is included with BA, but not 100% sure)
Domestic flights Oslo - Narvik - £180 + £35 each way for golfbag
Cost flights: £410

Cost for rental car to be calculated based on 4 people
Rental car: Volkswagen Touran - £630/4 = £160
Gas: £100/4 = £25 (200 km to Lofoten one way)

Lofoten links package (3x3 offer)
3 nights accommodation, breakfast and 3 rounds of golf - £350

Total cost: £945

Leaves all the extras. Food, drinks, souvenirs etc. FYI, a can of beer is around £3 in the super market it seem.
The lodges have kitchens so could do all cooking instead of burning holes in the pocket by going to the local restaurant.

But say £1500 all in all. That is a fair chunk of dosh, and this will probably be the toughest one yet to "sell" to the gf...
		
Click to expand...

My initial figures were a bit cheaper than that, Flights to Evenes, 3 days car hire and three nights accommodation (one in the Lodge) came in circa £500 each for the two of us, without golf or food. That was with extra baggage for clubs too, if hiring clubs, the flights were cheaper.


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			My initial figures were a bit cheaper than that, Flights to Evenes, 3 days car hire and three nights accommodation (one in the Lodge) came in circa £500 each for the two of us, without golf or food. That was with extra baggage for clubs too, if hiring clubs, the flights were cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

can I come with you then?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 5, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			My initial figures were a bit cheaper than that, Flights to Evenes, 3 days car hire and three nights accommodation (one in the Lodge) came in circa £500 each for the two of us, without golf or food. That was with extra baggage for clubs too, if hiring clubs, the flights were cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

So your total cost is just about £100 less than what the cost for the flights alone that I looked at. Did you find a direct flight from the UK to Evenes that I've missed? I'm looking at the prices for the flights I found, and I just can't understand how you'd find something that'd be that much cheaper?


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 5, 2021)

Liverbirdie said:



			Its in Norway, so the secretary is bound to be a red.

2 tickets in the Kop, vs Fulham should see him right for a 40% discount, surely. Get him to throw in some Narwhal burgers / Angel delight and a bottle of blue nun, we'll be fine.

Can't we hire a few fishing boats from the Norwegians as well, gets us a cheap return and we'll get them past the Royal navy Brexit fishing blockade by lashing our golf bags to the side, as an epic ruse.

Some people have no imagination. 

Click to expand...

I knew you’d have a plan mate 👍🏻 😃


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 5, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			So your total cost is just about £100 less than what the cost for the flights alone that I looked at. Did you find a direct flight from the UK to Evenes that I've missed? I'm looking at the prices for the flights I found, and I just can't understand how you'd find something that'd be that much cheaper?
		
Click to expand...

I just googled cheap flights to Evenes, came in about £250 each with one 23KG bag on Norwegian, £30 a day car hire for small SUV/ compact car. £79 a night at local hotel in Evenes (first and last night). £150 for lodge at Lofoten for one night. Thoughts were fly to Evenes, stay over. Drive to Lofoten and play, stay over, play and drive to Evenes. Stay over and fly back.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 5, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			I just googled cheap flights to Evenes, came in about £250 each with one 23KG bag on Norwegian, £30 a day car hire for small SUV/ compact car. £79 a night at local hotel in Evenes (first and last night). £150 for lodge at Lofoten for one night. Thoughts were fly to Evenes, stay over. Drive to Lofoten and play, stay over, play and drive to Evenes. Stay over and fly back.
		
Click to expand...

Aha! A big culprit then is the car hire. The quotes I looked at was, as you saw, not even close to what you've found. 
Also see now that my mistake was to look at London - Oslo, and then Oslo - Evenes, which put the price up. 

Perhaps there's still some time to dream!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 5, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			But you're not a Spurs fan Jakob... 

Click to expand...

I am, just not a proper one. 

AIK 'til I die!


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Aha! A big culprit then is the car hire. The quotes I looked at was, as you saw, not even close to what you've found.
Also see now that my mistake was to look at London - Oslo, and then Oslo - Evenes, which put the price up.

Perhaps there's still some time to dream! 

Click to expand...

you're getting sacked from your own meet


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			you're getting sacked from your own meet  

Click to expand...

That's why it is glynbreaks.com and not jakobbreaks.com


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 5, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			My initial figures were a bit cheaper than that, Flights to Evenes, 3 days car hire and three nights accommodation (one in the Lodge) came in circa £500 each for the two of us, without golf or food. That was with extra baggage for clubs too, if hiring clubs, the flights were cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

I made a mistake above, car hire was £200 for 3 days. Could be cheaper if go smaller, I.e. renting clubs instead of taking clubs. But £250 flight, £100 car hire and £150 accommodation is approximately £500 each plus golf, food & drink.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 5, 2021)

Liverbirdie said:



			Its in Norway, so the secretary is bound to be a red.

2 tickets in the Kop, vs Fulham should see him right for a 40% discount, surely. Get him to throw in some Narwhal burgers / Angel delight and a bottle of blue nun, we'll be fine.

Can't we hire a few fishing boats from the Norwegians as well, gets us a cheap return and we'll get them past the Royal navy Brexit fishing blockade by lashing our golf bags to the side, as an epic ruse.

Some people have no imagination. 

Click to expand...

I am shocked, I thought by the end of your negotiation they would be paying us to play there


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			That's a flight via Oslo, but makes sense,

I showed the video to a guy I work with, he said he wouldn't pay all that money to "tee off a mat and the other tees looked scabby!"     Glass half empty eh? 

Click to expand...

Interestingly that the feedback was the same for Dunaverty, some really got the course and the spectacular location and some just hated it.

You have to think outside of the box, not all courses are championship standard, the setting makes up for the course.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 5, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I'm not inviting anyone, but still couldn't help myself from checking some top line numbers just to try and convince myself it would be worth it. 



That would be a much longer journey than via Narvik.
		
Click to expand...

I will meet you there, I am taking the 24hr train from Stockholm to Narvik.

Looks amazing.


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			I made a mistake above, car hire was £200 for 3 days. Could be cheaper if go smaller, I.e. renting clubs instead of taking clubs. But £250 flight, £100 car hire and £150 accommodation is approximately £500 each plus golf, food & drink.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll take my own clubs as it will take too long to get hired ones “dialled in” so I can “game them” and “golf my ball” properly


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 5, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I will meet you there, I am taking the 24hr train from Stockholm to Narvik.

Looks amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck! Not a single train in Sweden have left or arrived in time since the 70's or so. Honestly, Swedish trains are VERY insecure when it comes to the time tables.


----------



## IanM (Jan 5, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Interestingly that the feedback was the same for Dunaverty, some really got the course and the spectacular location and some just hated it.

You have to think outside of the box, not all courses are championship standard, the setting makes up for the course.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely!  I guess you either get it or you don't.     The growing season up there is short and I would expect it to be rough around the edges... a bit like why certain bits of Kingsbarns are "not quite right"


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 5, 2021)

GM are going to subsidise this anyway aren’t they? 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			GM are going to subsidise this anyway aren’t they? 😂
		
Click to expand...

At least 50%


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Best of luck! Not a single train in Sweden have left or arrived in time since the 70's or so. Honestly, Swedish trains are VERY insecure when it comes to the time tables.
		
Click to expand...

I use southeastern trains so am used to delayed trains


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 5, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Best of luck! Not a single train in Sweden have left or arrived in time since the 70's or so. Honestly, Swedish trains are VERY insecure when it comes to the time tables.
		
Click to expand...

And my Norwegian train from Oslo broke down well south of Trondheim and we were eventually transferred to a coach.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 5, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am shocked, I thought by the end of your negotiation they would be paying us to play there 

Click to expand...

Maybe cos i picked us and fulham for tickets, currently darlington vs everton would be a better watch.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 6, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			GM are going to subsidise this anyway aren’t they? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, let us know your clothing sizes and we can sort outfits for each day


----------



## 2blue (Jan 6, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Yeah, let us know your clothing sizes and we can sort outfits for each day
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that as the first time I met RickG was some 10 years ago, at a Fish organised (he turned up, but didn't play due to a 'fall-out' 🤔) meet at Kenilworth GC when a HDIDo team beat a GM Forum Team. We all got team hats & shirts whilst GM'ers were all Raggle-taggle! 🤓🤓


----------



## 2blue (Jan 6, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			That would have been a good trip, *great respect for the old trawler men that worked those waters.*

Yes Tromso is a great place to visit 👍
		
Click to expand...

Yes, indeed. Would have been tough graft in a wooden, gaff-rigged, Grimsby trawler like this, in winter. We were there in Aug & had all the hold space to live in......  Yes, respect...  full respect.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			I just googled cheap flights to Evenes, came in about £250 each with one 23KG bag on Norwegian, £30 a day car hire for small SUV/ compact car. £79 a night at local hotel in Evenes (first and last night). £150 for lodge at Lofoten for one night. Thoughts were fly to Evenes, stay over. Drive to Lofoten and play, stay over, play and drive to Evenes. Stay over and fly back.
		
Click to expand...

Here's a song about cheap flights






Some bad language!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 6, 2021)

Traminator said:



			You turned up to a friendly golf match and had a fall out so didn't play??? 😀 😀 😀

What happened? 😅
		
Click to expand...

Sorted it....  Read back  Ask no more...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 6, 2021)

should do a forum meet on PGA 2k21

Group up according to platform and set up with similar conditions on the same course.

What could go wrong?


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2021)

Traminator said:



			OK noted...
Maybe those "in the know, know" but sounds like a story worth telling 😅
		
Click to expand...

if it was Fish, then it probably involved 2 or a maximum of 3 pints and a fight in an empty room.


----------



## Crow (Jan 6, 2021)

2blue said:



			Funny you should say that as the first time I met RickG was some 10 years ago, at a Fish organised (he turned up, but didn't play due to a 'fall-out' 🤔) meet at Kenilworth GC when a HDIDo team beat a GM Forum Team. We all got team hats & shirts whilst GM'ers were all Raggle-taggle! 🤓🤓
		
Click to expand...

But which forum is still going strong; the one with the sponsored clothes or the raggle-taggle one?


----------



## 2blue (Jan 6, 2021)

Crow said:



			But which forum is still going strong; the one with the sponsored clothes or the raggle-taggle one?  

Click to expand...

Hahaha.....  yer right Nick, an unmoderated Forum would only go one way. Though it's still running.....  well stumbling really.


----------



## Crow (Jan 6, 2021)

Traminator said:



			You turned up to a friendly golf match and had a fall out so didn't play??? 😀 😀 😀

What happened? 😅
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember the exact details but Fish was on the HDID forum at the time and, if I remember correctly, the fall out occurred during the organisational stage rather than on the day.

Found this thread with some pictures of the day but can't find the pre-match thread.

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/golf-monthly-forum-vs-hdid-forum-meet-aug-2012.45132/


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2021)

He probably wanted Blue shirts...


----------



## 2blue (Jan 6, 2021)

Crow said:



			I can't remember the exact details but Fish was on the HDID forum at the time and, if I remember correctly, the fall out occurred during the organisational stage rather than on the day.

Found this thread with some pictures of the day but can't find the pre-match thread.

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/golf-monthly-forum-vs-hdid-forum-meet-aug-2012.45132/

Click to expand...

Wow....  some blast from the past there Nick. 
Yeah it certainly wasn't an 'on the day thing' as Robin made an appearance & from that, led to a close friendship with RickG. It could well have been Robin who got the Team hats & shirts supplied before things 'deteriorated'.
I think the 'Blackball' against BomberHarris would explain the disappearance of the pre-match 'banter' thread   that, as usual, got out of hand. He & Doley brought about the 'ruination' of the HDIDo Forum as well as plenty of trouble on GM.......  GM, such a well-controlled, polite discussion area now..  haha.
Was a fun day with folk travelling up from Hereford (Simon & Juggles), Bournemouth (PaperBoy & AlanV) & me & Galbraith down from Leeds. So many memorable meets!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2021)

What other forums are still going strong. Think we need to call them out for a match (team uniforms mandatory of course)


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 6, 2021)

2blue said:



			Wow....  some blast from the past there Nick.
Yeah it certainly wasn't an 'on the day thing' as Robin made an appearance & from that, led to a close friendship with RickG. It could well have been Robin who got the Team hats & shirts supplied before things 'deteriorated'.
I think the 'Blackball' against BomberHarris would explain the disappearance of the pre-match 'banter' thread   that, as usual, got out of hand. He & Doley brought about the 'ruination' of the HDIDo Forum as well as plenty of trouble on GM.......  GM, such a well-controlled, polite discussion area now..  haha.
Was a fun day with folk travelling up from Hereford (Simon & Juggles), Bournemouth (PaperBoy & AlanV) & me & Galbraith down from Leeds. So many memorable meets!!
		
Click to expand...

i remember there was some real niggle for the match you had down south, when we had the match against them at Blairgowrie, it was very good natured, even though we got hammered. and TBH Bomber and Doyley were two of the nices guys you could every meet face to face.


----------



## Crow (Jan 6, 2021)

2blue said:



			Wow....  some blast from the past there Nick.
Yeah it certainly wasn't an 'on the day thing' as Robin made an appearance & from that, led to a close friendship with RickG. It could well have been Robin who got the Team hats & shirts supplied before things 'deteriorated'.
I think the 'Blackball' against BomberHarris would explain the disappearance of the pre-match 'banter' thread   that, as usual, got out of hand. He & Doley brought about the 'ruination' of the HDIDo Forum as well as plenty of trouble on GM.......  GM, such a well-controlled, polite discussion area now..  haha.
Was a fun day with folk travelling up from Hereford (Simon & Juggles), Bournemouth (PaperBoy & AlanV) & me & Galbraith down from Leeds. So many memorable meets!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed Dave, a fine day, apart from the result!
You're probably right about the disappearance of the pre-match thread, a shame things sometimes go the way they do and some people seem to delight in stirring the .



HomerJSimpson said:



			What other forums are still going strong. Think we need to call them out for a match (team uniforms mandatory of course)
		
Click to expand...

I played for Golf Magic in the battle of the "GM" forums at Forest Pines around 2010, that was where I first met Rickg, we fought an honourable half in the singles.
Golf Magic was another forum that's now long gone.


Edit:  The only other active forum I can think of is GolfWRX, mostly American but quite a few members from the UK, but I bet most are also members of the GM forum.


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2021)

Crow said:



			Yes indeed Dave, a fine day, apart from the result!
You're probably right about the disappearance of the pre-match thread, a shame things sometimes go the way they do and some people seem to delight in stirring the .



I played for Golf Magic in the battle of the "GM" forums at Forest Pines around 2010, that was where I first met Rickg, we fought an honourable half in the singles.
Golf Magic was another forum that's now long gone.


Edit:  The only other active forum I can think of is GolfWRX, mostly American but quite a few members from the UK, but I bet most are also members of the GM forum.
		
Click to expand...

I’m on golfwrx but not a great fan it’s more of a peeing contest as to who’s the longest or who changes their clubs every week when a new one comes out


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’m on golfwrx but not a great fan it’s more of a peeing contest as to who changes their clubs every week when a new one comes out
		
Click to expand...

Is Chris on there..?


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Is Chris on there..?

Click to expand...

When has he ever had clubs for that long? 🤣🤣


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 6, 2021)

I had a look on the No Laying Up forum (think the call it the nest). Posted a bit, but it is very American, however there is a solid UK following who have their own thread for meets and arranging games. Seem like a decent bunch.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’m on golfwrx but not a great fan it’s more of a peeing contest as to who’s the longest or who changes their clubs every week when a new one comes out
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Is Chris on there..?

Click to expand...




Dando said:



			When has he ever had clubs for that long? 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I thought he was referring to his adverts for Tena Men 😂😂😎


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2021)

Bring them all on. We've got the best drinkers and golfers (although may need to put two separate teams out - one for each)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 6, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What other forums are still going strong. Think we need to call them out for a match (team uniforms mandatory of course)
		
Click to expand...

There is a forum called V2 that was formed when the BBC closed down their multi sport 606 forum. Not sure how active it is though.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 6, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			i remember there was *some real niggle for the match *you had down south, when we had the match against them at Blairgowrie, it was very good natured, even though we got hammered. and TBH Bomber and Doyley were two of the nices guys you could every meet face to face.
		
Click to expand...

The niggle was all Bomber & Doyley winding folk up pre-match on the GM forum even though Doyley wasn't playing.....  what a pair of keyboard-warriors they were/are. Yeah fine to play with... Bomber & I were in fact partners on that day. Even had a day with him later in the year between Xmas & New Year up on Leven Links with some others of the HDIDo crowd.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 6, 2021)

2blue said:



			The niggle was all Bomber & Doyley winding folk up pre-match on the GM forum even though Doyley wasn't playing.....  what a pair of keyboard-warriors they were/are. Yeah fine to play with... Bomber & I were in fact partners on that day. Even had a day with him later in the year between Xmas & New Year up on Leven Links with some others of the HDIDo crowd.
		
Click to expand...

Dave, do you see anything of Steve Galbraith? If i remeber correctly, i'm sure Fish organised a normal HDID meet and never made it to the event. I think it was the one in Cheshire. Great guy though, he was a fantastic host to me not long after he had joined Coventry GC.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 6, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Dave, do you see anything of Steve Galbraith? If i remeber correctly, i'm sure Fish organised a normal HDID meet and never made it to the event. I think it was the one in Cheshire. Great guy though, he was a fantastic host to me not long after he had joined Coventry GC.
		
Click to expand...

Hosted Steve at Shifnal when he was down working local, he's a member up North now 😉


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 6, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Hosted Steve at Shifnal when he was down working local, he's a member up North now 😉
		
Click to expand...

I played golf with him a few times through HDID. He is a member at the club that is adjacent to Leeds airport.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 6, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Dave, do you see anything of Steve Galbraith? If i remeber correctly, i'm sure Fish organised a normal HDID meet and never made it to the event. I think it was the one in Cheshire. Great guy though, he was a fantastic host to me not long after he had joined Coventry GC.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Stevie....  Yes i see Silver at least once a year as he's Captain of the Horsforth Tigers Team & gonna be even more involved this next year as Competitions Sec. He's down to 6.5 HI so has stopped taking divots with his driver..  hahaha. As keen as ever. 
We'll have to fix up a get together game if you're still getting up this way to family. All the best.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 7, 2021)

2blue said:



			The niggle was all Bomber & Doyley winding folk up pre-match on the GM forum even though Doyley wasn't playing.....  what a pair of keyboard-warriors they were/are. Yeah fine to play with... Bomber & I were in fact partners on that day. Even had a day with him later in the year between Xmas & New Year up on Leven Links with some others of the HDIDo crowd.
		
Click to expand...

i played against Bomber in the match against HDID and i went to the thing at leven too, Doyley was on here a long time before the HDIDO games and even used to play in the Eng V Scotland Ryder cup games at Goswick which is where i first knew him from. i don't think he's posted for some time though


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 7, 2021)

Ah The Ryder Cup games, think the last one was in 2011 where we got banned for playing 12 down the last hole. That was because every one was loosing their ball in that expanse of rough between the first and the eighteenth. John Croy has a video up on utube somewhere.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 7, 2021)

grumpyjock said:



			Ah The Ryder Cup games, think the last one was in 2011 where we got banned for playing 12 down the last hole. That was because every one was loosing their ball in that expanse of rough between the first and the eighteenth. John Croy has a video up on utube somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

and as if by magic...





 i though it was because it was so slow groups joined up on the tee on 18 as the green was drivable that day, some Goswick member came on here afterwards complaing about it and Dodger gave him what for


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 7, 2021)

It was just that, everyone attempting to drive the green and the wind taking the balls into the rough. In our group only one drove the green and I waited untill the others played through and then sunk the chip for a 2 net 1.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 7, 2021)

Yep, I was part of the famous 8 ball. It was just bad communication really. 2 groups on the last tee and everyone agreed to drive and then one 4 ball would finish the hole, followed by the other. Trouble is, we did not agree which 4 ball would play their second shots first and so it ended up as an 8 ball down the last. It was all done with the intention of clearing the hole quicker for those behind but did not quite work like that.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 7, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			and as if by magic...





i though it was because it was so slow groups joined up on the tee on 18 as the green was drivable that day, some Goswick member came on here afterwards complaing about it and Dodger gave him what for

Click to expand...

Dodger, now thats a blast from the past.

Did me a good deal at Hirsel when I was over that way.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 7, 2021)

It would be nice it a meet was organized further North of Watford.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Yep, I was part of the famous 8 ball. It was just bad communication really. 2 groups on the last tee and everyone agreed to drive and then one 4 ball would finish the hole, followed by the other. Trouble is, we did not agree which 4 ball would play their second shots first and so it ended up as an 8 ball down the last. It was all done with the intention of clearing the hole quicker for those behind but did not quite work like that.
		
Click to expand...

#freethegoswick8


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 7, 2021)

grumpyjock said:



			It was just that, everyone attempting to drive the green and the wind taking the balls into the rough. In our group only one drove the green and I waited untill the others played through and then sunk the chip for a 2 net 1.
		
Click to expand...

its in the Vid at the end, broke Stuarts heart as he had a putt for a 2


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			It would be nice it a meet was organized further North of Watford.
		
Click to expand...

There have been a number - the most recent meet was in Scotland , that’s North of Watford , same with the one in Turnberry and then one Aberdeen , been a couple in Coventry and one in Woburn. Forest Pines every single year as well


----------



## IanM (Jan 7, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			It would be nice it a meet was organized further North of Watford.
		
Click to expand...

Like Siloth, Turnberry, Machrahanish, Aberdeen, Coventry, Forest Pines etc?

Edit_ oops, Phil beat me to it...and what did the Romans ever do for us?


----------



## JamesR (Jan 7, 2021)

How about a Hollinwell, Sherwood & Coxmoor @MarkT 

3 top courses, all close together and right in the middle of the country (and in no way handy for me) ?


----------



## IanM (Jan 7, 2021)

JamesR said:



			How about a Hollinwell, Sherwood & Coxmoor @MarkT

3 top courses, all close together and right in the middle of the country (and in no way handy for me) ?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, those are all on my list to play!  (and I am no where near there at all!)


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2021)

JamesR said:



			How about a Hollinwell, Sherwood & Coxmoor @MarkT

3 top courses, all close together and right in the middle of the country (and in no way handy for me) ?
		
Click to expand...

Says the Man who could go home every night...
Not a bad collection though


----------



## JamesR (Jan 7, 2021)

Hollinwell has been making some changes as well, with new bunkering


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 7, 2021)

JamesR said:



			How about a Hollinwell, Sherwood & Coxmoor @MarkT

3 top courses, all close together and right in the middle of the country (and in no way handy for me) ?
		
Click to expand...

They all work for me  Midlands just makes the most sense


----------



## 2blue (Jan 7, 2021)

JamesR said:



			How about a Hollinwell, Sherwood & Coxmoor @MarkT

3 top courses, all close together and *right in the middle of the country* (and in no way handy for me) ?
		
Click to expand...

That would be nearer the County Durham area really........  remember we're all in it together.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm sure I played in the last of the matches against HDID. Someone arranged to play at The Worcestershire at Malvern. Unfortunately, that meant that not many wanted to travel there. We ended up as a fourball, betterball for the trophy. Not sure what year though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 7, 2021)

You would have thought GM would have been able to get us a great deal at Wentworth, being the pre-eminent golf magazine that it is, the magazine of choice for Sultans, Presidents, tradesmen and accountants.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2021)

Liverbirdie said:



			You would have thought GM would have been able to get us a great deal at Wentworth, being the pre-eminent golf magazine that it is, the magazine of choice for Sultans, Presidents, tradesmen and accountants.

Click to expand...

Surely Sunningdale Old and New would be more fitting.


----------



## Junior (Jan 7, 2021)

Liverbirdie said:



			You would have thought GM would have been able to get us a great deal at Wentworth, being the pre-eminent golf magazine that it is, the magazine of choice for Sultans, Presidents, tradesmen and accountants.

Click to expand...

Its secret handshake stuff now that Beijing own it mate.  Plus , an Alwoodly Moortown double header would be on better courses.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Always great when people moan about things that AREN'T organised...

Just organise it yourself 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Yet again banter and humour pass you by


----------



## slowhand (Jan 7, 2021)

Junior said:



			Its secret handshake stuff now that Beijing own it mate.  Plus , an Alwoodly Moortown double header would be on better courses.
		
Click to expand...

Ooohhh! Where's the Licking My Lips emoji?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 7, 2021)

Karl102 said:



			I had a look on the No Laying Up forum (think the call it the nest). Posted a bit, but it is very American, however there is a solid UK following who have their own thread for meets and arranging games. Seem like a decent bunch.
		
Click to expand...

i had a look on there a few months ago, I didn’t like the layout so never bothered registering.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2021)

Junior said:



			Its secret handshake stuff now that Beijing own it mate.  Plus , an Alwoodly Moortown double header would be on better courses.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed Alwoodly when I drove up for there the meet LB and Birchie arranged 

Would love to go again


----------



## DeanoMK (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm definitely up for a forum meet!


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I really enjoyed Alwoodly when I drove up for there the meet LB and Birchie arranged

Would love to go again
		
Click to expand...

What has happened to Birchie. Is he still shanking ?


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 7, 2021)

2blue said:



			Hi Stevie....  Yes i see Silver at least once a year as he's Captain of the Horsforth Tigers Team & gonna be even more involved this next year as Competitions Sec. He's down to 6.5 HI so has stopped taking divots with his driver..  hahaha. As keen as ever. 
We'll have to fix up a get together game if you're still getting up this way to family. All the best.
		
Click to expand...

would love to have a knock Dave. Unfortunately due to covid have no idea when i will be back up north. Not been up since december 2019.


----------



## Junior (Jan 8, 2021)

richart said:



			What has happened to Birchie. Is he still shanking ?

Click to expand...

He's Bolton Old Links straightest driver, but funny you should mention the shermans,  he almost took me out on the 4th tee with one just before Xmas


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2021)

I'd be up for a decent meet somewhere.
Preferably the "Summer" months with the sun on my back.
I've never played in Ireland before.
Always fancied it, just never got around to it.
County Kerry in June/July anyone????


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I'd be up for a decent meet somewhere.
Preferably the "Summer" months with the sun on my back.
I've never played in Ireland before.
Always fancied it, just never got around to it.
County Kerry in June/July anyone????


Click to expand...

you do realize that if you make a suggestion you are legally bound to arrange the meet!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			you do realize that if you make a suggestion you are legally bound to arrange the meet!
		
Click to expand...

I'm done with organising (apart from Cooden).


How about a two/three night break to St Mellion???
Always enjoyed playing the Nicklaus and they are pretty good at doing deals.
I'd be up for that.
And there are some other nice courses locally if anyone fancies a break from "The Beast".


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I'm done with organising (apart from Cooden).


How about a long week-end to St Mellion???
Always enjoyed playing the Nicklaus and they are pretty good at doing deals.
I'd be up for that.


Click to expand...

never played St Mellion so put my name on the list. when do you need the deposit?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			never played St Mellion so put my name on the list. when do you need the deposit?
		
Click to expand...

'koff.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 8, 2021)

Bigfoot said:



			I'm sure I played in the last of the matches against HDID. Someone arranged to play at The Worcestershire at Malvern. Unfortunately, that meant that not many wanted to travel there. We ended up as a fourball, betterball for the trophy. Not sure what year though.
		
Click to expand...

If we could do that again, ill have about a 5 minute drive!


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 8, 2021)

Junior said:



			Its secret handshake stuff now that Beijing own it mate.  Plus , an Alwoodly Moortown double header would be on better courses.
		
Click to expand...

Good call...👍
A great trip could be made up from 2/3 Courses.. Any of Moortown Alwoodley Ganton With a Night out in York.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 8, 2021)

Go the full hog, GM.

The Ryder cup tour.....race to Versailles -  a few big venues/multiday meets, then a grand final, all based on previous Ryder cup venues.

Off the top of my head:-

North West - S and A / birkdale / Royal Lytham

Scotland - Muirfield and gleneagles

Yarkshire - Lindrick / ganton / Moortown

Midlands Belfry / celtic manor

Sarf - walton Heath and Wentworth   ** could possibly also double up as H4H meet ???? **

Sorry K club/Ireland........unless they add on Adare manor, which may be a future venue, of course.

2-3 day trip, playing 2 or 3 of the venues, at brilliant rates that GM secure...... 4 best scores over the whole meet are that area's "champions".

If we had 40-60 people in each meet, everyone pays an extra £20 on top of what the total green fees are, each meet's best 4 scorers send a 4 ball to the finals, using the extra £20.00 to help fund their 4 finalists.

Say we got 50 people on average at a meet, as an average x £20.00 = £1,000.00 which gives each champion fourball £250.00 per person to get them to France.

Finals in France 5 teams of 4, plus a GM team of four = 20 players, leaves possibly 80-100 spaces for anyone else who played in the regional events to also go over and play, but must be forummers that have been on here for a minimum of 1-2 years getting first option, so that we dont get a load of carpet-baggers who no-one knows.

I'm sure a cabal of 3-4 forummers per meet, along with Mark T would help in the organising.

Do the regionals over 2021, finals in 2022, so to spread the cost, or back end of 2021 and into 2022, finals in September 2022.

Honourable mention to Virtuocity.

PS Glyn and Birchy have honours degrees in spreadsheets.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2021)

Liverbirdie said:



			Go the full hog, GM.

The Ryder cup tour.....race to Versailles -  a few big venues/multiday meets, then a grand final, all based on previous Ryder cup venues.

Off the top of my head:-

North West - S and A / birkdale / Royal Lytham

Scotland - Muirfield and gleneagles

Yarkshire - Lindrick / ganton / Moortown

Midlands Belfry / celtic manor

Sarf - walton Heath and Wentworth   ** could possibly also double up as H4H meet ???? **

Sorry K club/Ireland........unless they add on Adare manor, which may be a future venue, of course.

2-3 day trip, playing 2 or 3 of the venues, at brilliant rates that GM secure...... 4 best scores over the whole meet are that area's "champions".

If we had 40-60 people in each meet, everyone pays an extra £20 on top of what the total green fees are, each meet's best 4 scorers send a 4 ball to the finals, using the extra £20.00 to help fund their 4 finalists.

Say we got 50 people on average at a meet, as an average x £20.00 = £1,000.00 which gives each champion fourball £250.00 per person to get them to France.

Finals in France 5 teams of 4, plus a GM team of four = 20 players, leaves possibly 80-100 spaces for anyone else who played in the regional events to also go over and play, but must be forummers that have been on here for a minimum of 1-2 years getting first option, so that we dont get a load of carpet-baggers who no-one knows.

I'm sure a cabal of 3-4 forummers per meet, along with Mark T would help in the organising.

Do the regionals over 2021, finals in 2022, so to spread the cost, or back end of 2021 and into 2022, finals in September 2022.

Honourable mention to Virtuocity.

PS Glyn and Birchy have honours degrees in spreadsheets. 

Click to expand...

When you put it like that it seems so simple..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			When you put it like that it seems so simple..

Click to expand...

KOK















Exactly how that comp worked.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 8, 2021)

Liverbirdie said:



			Go the full hog, GM.

The Ryder cup tour.....race to Versailles -  a few big venues/multiday meets, then a grand final, all based on previous Ryder cup venues.

Off the top of my head:-

North West - S and A / birkdale / Royal Lytham

Scotland - Muirfield and gleneagles

Yarkshire - Lindrick / ganton / Moortown

Midlands Belfry / celtic manor

Sarf - walton Heath and Wentworth   ** could possibly also double up as H4H meet ???? **

Sorry K club/Ireland........unless they add on Adare manor, which may be a future venue, of course.

2-3 day trip, playing 2 or 3 of the venues, at brilliant rates that GM secure...... 4 best scores over the whole meet are that area's "champions".

If we had 40-60 people in each meet, everyone pays an extra £20 on top of what the total green fees are, each meet's best 4 scorers send a 4 ball to the finals, using the extra £20.00 to help fund their 4 finalists.

Say we got 50 people on average at a meet, as an average x £20.00 = £1,000.00 which gives each champion fourball £250.00 per person to get them to France.

Finals in France 5 teams of 4, plus a GM team of four = 20 players, leaves possibly 80-100 spaces for anyone else who played in the regional events to also go over and play, but must be forummers that have been on here for a minimum of 1-2 years getting first option, so that we dont get a load of carpet-baggers who no-one knows.

I'm sure a cabal of 3-4 forummers per meet, along with Mark T would help in the organising.

Do the regionals over 2021, finals in 2022, so to spread the cost, or back end of 2021 and into 2022, finals in September 2022.

Honourable mention to Virtuocity.

PS Glyn and Birchy have honours degrees in spreadsheets. 

Click to expand...

1. Bdill93


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2021)

Liverbirdie said:



			KOK















Exactly how that comp worked.

Click to expand...

And a brilliant final at Hillside and watching our Liverpudlian contingent trying to ingratiate themselves with two of Anfields finest was comic gold (bit like my golf)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 8, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			It would be nice it a meet was organized further North of Watford.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing stopping you doing it is there?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 8, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yet again banter and humour pass you by
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it certainly appears to have passed you by Homer


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			It would be nice it a meet was organized further North of Watford.
		
Click to expand...

The old farts meet was at forest pines in Lincolnshire for the last four or five years. That's over 209 miles from my front door
🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 8, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			i had a look on there a few months ago, I didn’t like the layout so never bothered registering.
		
Click to expand...

It isn't great! Not been back!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 8, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			The old farts meet was at forest pines in Lincolnshire for the last four or five years. That's over 209 miles from my front door
🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

Fancy arranging something so far away!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 8, 2021)

Karl102 said:



			I had a look on the No Laying Up forum (think the call it the nest). Posted a bit, but it is very American, however there is a solid UK following who have their own thread for meets and arranging games. Seem like a decent bunch.
		
Click to expand...

They have a good group I think. A couple from here moved over to that. 
They regularly get over 50 for a meet. 

This year they have lined up 

Woodhall Spa and Seacroft
Alwoodley and Moortown
The Berkshire 
Porthcawl and Pennard 

I have never looked at it. This forum is bad enough 😉


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 9, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Fancy arranging something so far away!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Cooden is about 500 yards down the road.....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 9, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			I quite fancy the Algarve.
		
Click to expand...

Or Turkey (great courses).....When you look at the prices of green fees on the top courses over here, it would be cheaper to fly somewhere for a week of sunshine.
I'd love to play some of our championship courses, but the prices are getting extortionate.

7 night *all inclusive* at the Sirine Belek hotel, (Yes, as much as you can eat *and drink!!*) 4 rounds of golf, flights, golf course shuttles and golf club carriage £999.00.
https://www.elegantgolfresorts.com/hotels/sirene-belek-hotel/
2 rounds on both the Pasha and Sultan courses. You can add courses as required to the itinerary.
That's cheaper than a four round trip to Blackpool.
A week in a "decent" hotel would be the best part of £500.00 plus your food and drink, plus your green fees.
Who's up for it.......


----------



## Pants (Jan 13, 2021)

Lofoten Islands look quite interesting - in mid December

https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Or Turkey (great courses).....When you look at the prices of green fees on the top courses over here, it would be cheaper to fly somewhere for a week of sunshine.
I'd love to play some of our championship courses, but the prices are getting extortionate.

7 night *all inclusive* at the Sirine Belek hotel, (Yes, as much as you can eat *and drink!!*) 4 rounds of golf, flights, golf course shuttles and golf club carriage £999.00.
https://www.elegantgolfresorts.com/hotels/sirene-belek-hotel/
2 rounds on both the Pasha and Sultan courses. You can add courses as required to the itinerary.
That's cheaper than a four round trip to Blackpool.
A week in a "decent" hotel would be the best part of £500.00 plus your food and drink, plus your green fees.
Who's up for it.......

Click to expand...

I sense a diplomatic incident on the horizon


----------



## IanM (Jan 13, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Or Turkey (great courses).....When you look at the prices of green fees on the top courses over here, it would be cheaper to fly somewhere for a week of sunshine.
I'd love to play some of our championship courses, but the prices are getting extortionate.

7 night *all inclusive* at the Sirine Belek hotel, (Yes, as much as you can eat *and drink!!*) 4 rounds of golf, flights, golf course shuttles and golf club carriage £999.00.
https://www.elegantgolfresorts.com/hotels/sirene-belek-hotel/
2 rounds on both the Pasha and Sultan courses. You can add courses as required to the itinerary.
That's cheaper than a four round trip to Blackpool.
A week in a "decent" hotel would be the best part of £500.00 plus your food and drink, plus your green fees.
Who's up for it.......

Click to expand...


Donna and I stayed here a few years back.   The Sultan Course was excellent, Pasha was decent, but very much the second course.  Food and service in the hotel was really good....

..downsides:

-You could have been anywhere.  I have no idea what Turkey was like!  
- Bad mannered Russians
- A gang of Valleys Boys who drank the bar dry and got aggressive when the beer ran out.  (I kid you not!) It wasn't just once either.  Embarrassing.


...you can go to Algarve for same money without it being "All inclusive" although some places in Albufeira do "all inclusive" now, if that is your thing.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2021)

IanM said:



			Donna and I stayed here a few years back.   The Sultan Course was excellent, Pasha was decent, but very much the second course.  Food and service in the hotel was really good....

..downsides:

-You could have been anywhere.  I have no idea what Turkey was like!  
- Bad mannered Russians
- A gang of Valleys Boys who drank the bar dry and got aggressive when the beer ran out.  (I kid you not!) It wasn't just once either.  Embarrassing.


...you can go to Algarve for same money without it being "All inclusive" although some places in Albufeira do "all inclusive" now, if that is your thing.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I found the same thing in Turkey. Other than the hotel, minibus and golf courses I don't remember anything about the country itself.
We were staying at a hotel called The Voyage. It was absolutely fantastic and didn't want for anything. I've been to the Algarve plenty of times and love it there too. I'd love to go somewhere and get the nice warm sun on my back.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Yep, I found the same thing in Turkey. Other than the hotel, minibus and golf courses I don't remember anything about the country itself.
We were staying at a hotel called The Voyage. It was absolutely fantastic and didn't want for anything. I've been to the Algarve plenty of times and love it there too. I'd love to go somewhere and get the nice warm sun on my back.
		
Click to expand...

There's a nagging worry that you'll want the sun on the legs too and get the shorts out!!!! Not sure we could cope with that especially first thing after a night on the beers


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2021)

I was looking at overseas golf trips the other night as I fancy something different.
I’m tempted to go back to The V club in Lithuania


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			There's a nagging worry that you'll want the sun on the legs too and get the shorts out!!!! Not sure we could cope with that especially first thing after a night on the beers
		
Click to expand...

Nobody will ever see my legs on a golf course, ever. I can think of nothing worse than playing golf in shorts. Nice pair of lightweight trousers, even on the hottest of days thank you very much. Shorts should be banned on a golf course 🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## 2blue (Jan 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			I was looking at overseas golf trips the other night as I fancy something different.
I’m tempted to go back to The V club in Lithuania
		
Click to expand...

Morocco is a good shout...  + you can experience some of the country.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 13, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Nothing stopping you doing it is there?  

Click to expand...

Well, I do organize a comp each year for a shield and have put it on here a couple of times but no one has ever expressed an interest in playing in it. Admittitedly I don't choose a course that is expensive an on the radar of those who like to play those courses that are rated in the top 100 course in the country. They are local to us (those who play in it) and are cracking courses. 
You don't have to pay £50 plus to get a quality course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Well, I do organize a comp each year for a shield and have put it on here a couple of times but no one has ever expressed an interest in playing in it. Admittitedly I don't choose a course that is expensive an on the radar of those who like to play those courses that are rated in the top 100 course in the country. They are local to us (those who play in it) and are cracking courses.
You don't have to pay £50 plus to get a *quality course.*

Click to expand...

Depends on the persons version of quality 

When you pay for a round you normally get the level of quality for what you pay ( not including guests fees etc )


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 14, 2021)

IanM said:



			Donna and I stayed here a few years back.   The Sultan Course was excellent, Pasha was decent, but very much the second course.  Food and service in the hotel was really good....

..downsides:

-You could have been anywhere.  I have no idea what Turkey was like!  
- Bad mannered Russians
- A gang of Valleys Boys who drank the bar dry and got aggressive when the beer ran out.  (I kid you not!) It wasn't just once either.  Embarrassing.


...you can go to Algarve for same money without it being "All inclusive" although some places in Albufeira do "all inclusive" now, if that is your thing.
		
Click to expand...


We did "semi-all inclusive" (all food included, but drinks only included from 5-pm - Midnight) at El Rompido in Spain a couple of years back. Two decent courses (the South was best, playing out around the estuary), decent practice facilities, food was more than OK, drinks were good, Estrella on tap. It was significantly cheaper than Turkey, think we payed £438(plus flights) for 4 nights 4 rounds, we'd all happily go back there.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			We did "semi-all inclusive" (all food included, but drinks only included from 5-pm - Midnight) at El Rompido in Spain a couple of years back. Two decent courses (the South was best, playing out around the estuary), decent practice facilities, food was more than OK, drinks were good, Estrella on tap. It was significantly cheaper than Turkey, think we payed £438(plus flights) for 4 nights 4 rounds, we'd all happily go back there.
		
Click to expand...

1. Smiffy


----------



## IanM (Jan 14, 2021)

Once this "covid business" is finished, it's 2 weeks at the Quinta do Lago Hotel, play the 3 QdL and San Lorenzo... and some excellent but probably outrageously over priced evenings out for dinner!  

...but a week at El Rompido on the cheap will not get refused either.  

Once the world reopens, it needs to be enjoyed!


----------



## gopher99 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hopefully in Feb 2022 we should be in a better place, I am going to book at trip to South Africa to play golf, roughly looking at £1350 for 8 days, playing Gary player sun city, houghton, George golf course, pezula, simola and pinnacle point.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2021)

gopher99 said:



			Hopefully in Feb 2022 we should be in a better place, I am going to book at trip to South Africa to play golf, roughly looking at £1350 for 8 days, playing Gary player sun city, houghton, George golf course, pezula, simola and pinnacle point.
		
Click to expand...

1. gopher99
2. Smiffy


----------



## sunshine (Jan 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			I was looking at overseas golf trips the other night as I fancy something different.
I’m tempted to go back to The V club in Lithuania
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a lap dancing club


----------



## DRW (Jan 14, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			They have a good group I think. A couple from here moved over to that.
They regularly get over 50 for a meet.

This year they have lined up

Woodhall Spa and Seacroft
Alwoodley and Moortown
The Berkshire
Porthcawl and Pennard

I have never looked at it. This forum is bad enough 😉
		
Click to expand...

You organising those trips, not heard about them ? 

Look cracking trips, hope they go ahead


----------



## Dando (Jan 14, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Sounds like a lap dancing club
		
Click to expand...

Don’t think your the only one as it’s now Vilnius Grand Resort


----------



## The Lion (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi everyone.

Certainly an exciting thread and one which in the depths of winter provides a chink of light and the promise of better times!

I’m new here and still haven’t been on a forum meet, but am keen to do so. I’m based in Liverpool, but can travel all over the North and Midlands, but also have family & friends in the South East & West Country, so can easily travel to those areas too.

Scotland & Wales are also faves and I’ve got a few country memberships which might help in organising a meet for a group.

I have a few meet/long weekend suggestions (c. 5 per region):

Cumbria: Silloth (day), Seascale, Appleby, Furness, Windermere

North Wales: Conwy, RSD, Aberdovey, N. Wales GC (my club), Nefyn, Bull Bay

Midlands: Hollinwell, Beau Desert, Enville, Sutton Coldfield, Sh. Forest

South Wales: Royal Porthcawl, Tenby, Ashburnham, Pennard, Southerndown

North East: Fulford, Ganton, Cleveland, Seaton Carew, Hartlepool,

Lancashire: Fleetwood, SAOL, Fairhaven, Pleasington, Clitheroe, Manchester GC

Yorkshire: Alwoodley, Moortown, Headingley, Hallamshire, Crosland Heath

The South Coast Links meet sounds like it’s something which is ripe for a return too; if the price was reasonable, I’d gladly make the trip for it. I’m also keen to play more in Scotland and can travel for that too. 

Finally, I’d definitely bite for Sunningdale, if you really can sort a great price again; it’s too much at normal rate after a pandemic, but you guys seem adept at getting great deals so...

Thanks all and hope to have a round or two this year!

Best
Paolo


----------



## richart (Jan 22, 2021)

Details of Help For Heroes charity day to be posted on Sunday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 22, 2021)

richart said:



			Details of Help For Heroes charity day to be posted on Sunday.

Click to expand...

Please not the last week of October


----------



## richart (Jan 22, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Please not the last week of October
		
Click to expand...

Don’t worry Tony.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 22, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Please not the last week of October
		
Click to expand...

Many of us will be keeping our fingers crossed - whatever the date.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 22, 2021)

richart said:



			Details of Help For Heroes charity day to be posted on Sunday.

Click to expand...

And the prize for most anticipated post of the year goes to..


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 22, 2021)

The Lion said:



			Hi everyone.

Certainly an exciting thread and one which in the depths of winter provides a chink of light and the promise of better times!

I’m new here and still haven’t been on a forum meet, but am keen to do so. I’m based in Liverpool, but can travel all over the North and Midlands, but also have family & friends in the South East & West Country, so can easily travel to those areas too.

Scotland & Wales are also faves and I’ve got a few country memberships which might help in organising a meet for a group.

I have a few meet/long weekend suggestions (c. 5 per region):

Cumbria: Silloth (day), Seascale, Appleby, Furness, Windermere

North Wales: Conwy, RSD, Aberdovey, N. Wales GC (my club), Nefyn, Bull Bay

Midlands: Hollinwell, Beau Desert, Enville, Sutton Coldfield, Sh. Forest

South Wales: Royal Porthcawl, Tenby, Ashburnham, Pennard, Southerndown

North East: Fulford, Ganton, Cleveland, Seaton Carew, Hartlepool,

Lancashire: Fleetwood, SAOL, Fairhaven, Pleasington, Clitheroe, Manchester GC

Yorkshire: Alwoodley, Moortown, Headingley, Hallamshire, Crosland Heath

The South Coast Links meet sounds like it’s something which is ripe for a return too; if the price was reasonable, I’d gladly make the trip for it. I’m also keen to play more in Scotland and can travel for that too.

Finally, I’d definitely bite for Sunningdale, if you really can sort a great price again; it’s too much at normal rate after a pandemic, but you guys seem adept at getting great deals so...

Thanks all and hope to have a round or two this year!

Best
Paolo
		
Click to expand...

Welcome along, quite a few people up in your area. Led to believe they are all very nice too.

Don’t let LiverpoolPhil’s name fool you though


----------



## The Lion (Jan 22, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Welcome along, quite a few people up in your area. Led to believe they are all very nice too.

Don’t let LiverpoolPhil’s name fool you though
		
Click to expand...

Haha thank you. There is a thread about the North and a few replied on there last autumn. Hopefully we can fix something up when better times come. 

I’m certainly keen to play a few more better courses in summer, and with a group of us that’ll hopefully make things more affordable. 

There’s also a concerted push in other golf groups for people to do reciprocal golf at each other’s clubs. Top 100 Golf Courses and Visitor Invite Golf Scotland are two such groups. 

So leads me to ask if people on here might be interested to set up a similar group for England & Wales too? If there’s any interest, I could do a separate thread on it if so

Thanks 🙏


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 22, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Welcome along, quite a few people up in your area. Led to believe they are all very nice too.

Don’t let LiverpoolPhil’s name fool you though
		
Click to expand...

You mean he's not called Phil?


----------



## richart (Jan 22, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			You mean he's not called Phil? 

Click to expand...

Home Counties Phil.


----------



## Dando (Jan 22, 2021)

richart said:



			Details of Help For Heroes charity day to be posted on Sunday.

Click to expand...

you cant tease us like that

if its within the first 2 weeks of september when i am getting married and going on honeymoon, then she's gonna be p!ssed staying in a travel lodge and me playing golf


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 22, 2021)

Dando said:



			you cant tease us like that

if its within the first 2 weeks of september when i am getting married and going on honeymoon, then she's gonna be p!ssed staying in a travel lodge and me playing golf
		
Click to expand...

It's at Augusta this year, bring her along to caddy. Will she look good in a white boiler suit?


----------



## richart (Jan 22, 2021)

Dando said:



			you cant tease us like that

if its within the first 2 weeks of september when i am getting married and going on honeymoon, then she's gonna be p!ssed staying in a travel lodge and me playing golf
		
Click to expand...

You will probably not be talking by the time H4H is held.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 22, 2021)

richart said:



			You will probably not be talking by the time H4H is held.

Click to expand...

3rd week of september then


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			3rd week of september then 

Click to expand...

You've nailed the date so where we playing?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 22, 2021)

richart said:



			You will probably not be talking by the time H4H is held.

Click to expand...

Do we get clues on the venue like last year?


----------



## Zig (Jan 22, 2021)

The Lion said:



			Haha thank you. There is a thread about the North and a few replied on there last autumn. Hopefully we can fix something up when better times come.

I’m certainly keen to play a few more better courses in summer, and with a group of us that’ll hopefully make things more affordable.

There’s also a concerted push in other golf groups for people to do reciprocal golf at each other’s clubs. Top 100 Golf Courses and Visitor Invite Golf Scotland are two such groups.

So leads me to ask if people on here might be interested to set up a similar group for England & Wales too? If there’s any interest, I could do a separate thread on it if so

Thanks 🙏
		
Click to expand...

When we're in a bit of a better place I'm happy to arrange a small northern meet up... was a thread around xmas time on the same topic. I play at Seaton Carew, so that could be the venue if anyone's interested? Don't know if anyone else 'up north' would be interested in putting something on alongside so we could have two consecutive days at different locations?


----------



## The Lion (Jan 23, 2021)

Zig said:



			When we're in a bit of a better place I'm happy to arrange a small northern meet up... was a thread around xmas time on the same topic. I play at Seaton Carew, so that could be the venue if anyone's interested? Don't know if anyone else 'up north' would be interested in putting something on alongside so we could have two consecutive days at different locations?
		
Click to expand...

This is a great offer thank you. I see they’ve recently hiked their GFs too, so it’s especially helpful of you.

Seaton could be teamed with Ganton, Cleveland and/or Hartlepool. Be good to see who is interested for that?

That aside, I can also come and have a round with you when lockdown is over anyway (I’m in Liverpool, so yes an easy weekend).

If enough are interested, we could all do a day at my club North Wales in Llandudno. Plenty of places to eat in town too after...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 23, 2021)

The Lion said:



			This is a great offer thank you. I see they’ve recently hiked their GFs too, so it’s especially helpful of you.

Seaton could be teamed with Ganton, Cleveland and/or Hartlepool. Be good to see who is interested for that?

That aside, I can also come and have a round with you when lockdown is over anyway (I’m in Liverpool, so yes an easy weekend).

If enough are interested, we could all do a day at my club North Wales in Llandudno. Plenty of places to eat in town too after...
		
Click to expand...

Ganton is a lovely name to throw out but the green fee might be prohibitive for some in comparison with other courses mentioned. Ideally we would go to a club where one of us is a member and ideally get a reduced rate of some form. 

If the demand for Ganton is there then fair enough, I just thought I'd raise that as something to think about.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 23, 2021)

Zig said:



			When we're in a bit of a better place I'm happy to arrange a small northern meet up... was a thread around xmas time on the same topic. I play at Seaton Carew, so that could be the venue if anyone's interested? Don't know if anyone else 'up north' would be interested in putting something on alongside so we could have two consecutive days at different locations?
		
Click to expand...

Can you book a day with no breeze 😁? Great post 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



*Can you book a day with no breeze* 😁? Great post 👍
		
Click to expand...

And what's the point of only half of the experience?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 23, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			And what's the point of only half of the experience? 

Click to expand...

Ah, the joy of links golf. Fair point 😁


----------



## Zig (Jan 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ganton is a lovely name to throw out but the green fee might be prohibitive for some in comparison with other courses mentioned. Ideally we would go to a club where one of us is a member and ideally get a reduced rate of some form.

If the demand for Ganton is there then fair enough, I just thought I'd raise that as something to think about.
		
Click to expand...

Played Ganton last summer on their 4PM twilight offer. Think it was 55 quid, and we had the course to ourselves. Heaven.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 23, 2021)

The Lion said:



			This is a great offer thank you. I see they’ve recently hiked their GFs too, so it’s especially helpful of you.

Seaton could be teamed with Ganton, Cleveland and/or Hartlepool. Be good to see who is interested for that?

That aside, I can also come and have a round with you when lockdown is over anyway (I’m in Liverpool, so yes an easy weekend).

If enough are interested, we could all do a day at my club North Wales in Llandudno. Plenty of places to eat in town too after...
		
Click to expand...

Eat? You’re not gonna do too well on here with that kind of attitude!  😆

I’ve not played NorthWales so it’d be good to get a game there. Already looking forward to it 👍🏻


----------



## Zig (Jan 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can you book a day with no breeze 😁? Great post 👍
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha... I'd have to be Mystic Meg as I think we only get two of those days a year )


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 23, 2021)

Zig said:



			Played Ganton last summer on their 4PM twilight offer. Think it was 55 quid, and we had the course to ourselves. Heaven.
		
Click to expand...

There would be no arguments at that price. I've never played it, is it worth the plaudits?


----------



## Zig (Jan 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ah, the joy of links golf. Fair point 😁
		
Click to expand...

Played a few times in the xmas holidays when it was bl**** freezing and with a 20mph northerly - it's a tough game into the wind on a back nine.

I'll be looking for one of those rare days when it's 20 degrees with a wind you can stand up in.


----------



## Zig (Jan 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There would be no arguments at that price. I've never played it, is it worth the plaudits?
		
Click to expand...

I think so. Great design/mix of holes, not overly penal. Fantastic (and untouched for decades) clubhouse/changing. Feels very much like being transported back in time 60 or 70 years. It looks like there's a lot of winter investment going in there too - the (newish) greenkeeper is pretty prolific on twitter! Rightly proud of his place of work!

Was a good shout too about other places in the NE where you could get members guest rates.

Let's hope people are safe and the covid rules relaxed enough by the summer for some to go ahead!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There would be no arguments at that price. I've never played it, is it worth the plaudits?
		
Click to expand...

Not if you have a £40 limit 😉


----------



## Dando (Jan 23, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Eat? You’re not gonna do too well on here with that kind of attitude!  😆

I’ve not played NorthWales so it’d be good to get a game there. Already looking forward to it 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I’m assuming he means eating a kebab on the way back to the hotel after a skinfull


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’m assuming he means eating a kebab on the way back to the hotel after a skinfull
		
Click to expand...

If there's no curry then it's not a Forum Meet.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 23, 2021)

Curry, golf, beer.

The 3 vital ingredients of a good forum meet, in that order for me 😁

What order for you?


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 23, 2021)

Zig said:



			When we're in a bit of a better place I'm happy to arrange a small northern meet up... was a thread around xmas time on the same topic. I play at Seaton Carew, so that could be the venue if anyone's interested? Don't know if anyone else 'up north' would be interested in putting something on alongside so we could have two consecutive days at different locations?
		
Click to expand...

Very interested.


----------



## The Lion (Jan 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ganton is a lovely name to throw out but the green fee might be prohibitive for some in comparison with other courses mentioned. Ideally we would go to a club where one of us is a member and ideally get a reduced rate of some form.

If the demand for Ganton is there then fair enough, I just thought I'd raise that as something to think about.
		
Click to expand...

A good point. I was actually thinking more of the twilight rate, as I too wouldn’t pay £130 a round. No chance!

Twilight has now shifted north to £70 though, the greedy sods, but if we get a group together we may be able to get it for less, with food and a pint thrown in too.

Incidentally their website is a bit like the club, ancient! It took so long to load you’d imagine they still got dial-up! 



davemc1 said:



			Eat? You’re not gonna do too well on here with that kind of attitude!  😆

I’ve not played NorthWales so it’d be good to get a game there. Already looking forward to it 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I take it you guys prefer beer to food 🥘 lol. As for North Wales, you’re all welcome. Just need to get Covid out of the way first.

There are some great trips you can do around North Wales and the golf is better than almost anywhere when you factor in the reasonable prices.

RSD, Aberdovey, Conwy all beckon too, plus there are many hidden cuties like Nefyn, Porthmadog (heaven!), Abersoch, Borth, Holywell, Prestatyn, Holyhead, Pwllheli, Bull Bay & Anglesey, plus even fun courses like Machynlleth, Rhyl, Baron Hill and Penmaenmawr, all 9 holers.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 24, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Eat? You’re not gonna do too well on here with that kind of attitude!  😆

I’ve not played NorthWales so it’d be good to get a game there. Already looking forward to it 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Can you eat lager??😂😂


----------



## MarkT (Jan 24, 2021)

Zig said:



			When we're in a bit of a better place I'm happy to arrange a small northern meet up... was a thread around xmas time on the same topic. I play at Seaton Carew, so that could be the venue if anyone's interested? Don't know if anyone else 'up north' would be interested in putting something on alongside so we could have two consecutive days at different locations?
		
Click to expand...

I had a day in 2017 where we played Seaton and Hartlepool and it was amazing. Would also love to play Cleveland. As you say when things pick up a few northern overnighters would be great.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 24, 2021)

The Lion said:



			I take it you guys prefer beer to food 🥘 lol. As for North Wales, you’re all welcome. Just need to get Covid out of the way first.

There are some great trips you can do around North Wales and the golf is better than almost anywhere when you factor in the reasonable prices.

RSD, Aberdovey, Conwy all beckon too, plus there are many hidden cuties like Nefyn, Porthmadog (heaven!), Abersoch, Borth, Holywell, Prestatyn, Holyhead, Pwllheli, Bull Bay & Anglesey, plus even fun courses like Machynlleth, Rhyl, Baron Hill and Penmaenmawr, all 9 holers.
		
Click to expand...


https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/north-wales-suggestions.107758/


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 24, 2021)

Zig said:



			When we're in a bit of a better place I'm happy to arrange a small northern meet up... was a thread around xmas time on the same topic. I play at Seaton Carew, so that could be the venue if anyone's interested? Don't know if anyone else 'up north' would be interested in putting something on alongside so we could have two consecutive days at different locations?
		
Click to expand...

Is Throston still going up there?


----------



## Zig (Jan 24, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Is Throston still going up there?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. It's OK for people getting started. Not somewhere I'd pay to play though with all the other options locally.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 24, 2021)

Zig said:



			Yep. It's OK for people getting started. Not somewhere I'd pay to play though with all the other options locally.
		
Click to expand...

I was always confused by it, they built the clubhouse but then just didn’t finish it. After posting the question yesterday I read some recent reviews of it and it seems to have gone downhill quite a lot.   I think I last played it 6/7 years ago. Before I moved down south I lived in Bishop Cuthbert so it was always handy to go for a quick round. I haven’t played any of the other local courses, but I imagine they are all far superior from what I have heard.

I might have to plan a trip up if there is a good local meet going on, especially if Seaton is on the list.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 1, 2021)

Zig said:



			When we're in a bit of a better place I'm happy to arrange a small northern meet up... was a thread around xmas time on the same topic. I play at Seaton Carew, so that could be the venue if anyone's interested? Don't know if anyone else 'up north' would be interested in putting something on alongside so we could have two consecutive days at different locations?
		
Click to expand...

I'd say an Open at Cleveland on the Sunday......  there's one in Aug....  then Mon at Seaton as weekend golf there has gone up....  in fact they've hiked it up in all areas to get money for course improvements


----------



## Zig (Feb 8, 2021)

2blue said:



			I'd say an Open at Cleveland on the Sunday......  there's one in Aug....  then Mon at Seaton as weekend golf there has gone up....  in fact they've hiked it up in all areas to get money for course improvements
		
Click to expand...

There are still places on some of the days in Seaton's Open Week... great value, and able to then play something either side? Haven't played Cleveland for a while... Ganton or a Goswick twilight would be good, deals to be had at places like Rockcliffe too if you're prepared to tee off outside the busy times.


----------



## IanM (Feb 8, 2021)

Folk will travel wherever for the right course


----------



## 2blue (Feb 8, 2021)

Zig said:



			There are still places on some of the days in Seaton's Open Week... great value, and able to then play something either side? Haven't played Cleveland for a while... Ganton or a Goswick twilight would be good, deals to be had at places like Rockcliffe too if you're prepared to tee off outside the busy times.
		
Click to expand...

Up to 2020 I've been a Country Member for some 5 or 6 years playing the midweek Sweep, so am very familiar with everything there. The increase in 2020 from £310 to £370 put me off which has worked out well due to Covid.
Yes Festival week starting Sun 8th Aug & is excellent value at £25 a man (5 years ago was £12.50 haha) as Zig says there are lots of times especially from 1.30 on the Friday for B/Ball.
 I see that Rockcliffe offers £35 midweek Twilight & Weekend for £40...  so that would be an option.
Goswick & Ganton are probs a good 2hrs away so not sure they're on really though the latter is at least further south through also fairly east.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 8, 2021)

Courtesy of @yandabrown there will be a mini meet, i.e a 3 ball,  in the Captain's Charity Bowmaker at Burnham & Berrow in August.


----------



## The Lion (Feb 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Courtesy of @yandabrown there will be a mini meet, i.e a 3 ball,  in the Captain's Charity Bowmaker at Burnham & Berrow in August. 

Click to expand...

This looks quite good, just £65pp including food.

https://burnham.intelligentgolf.co.uk/competition.php?compid=12193

I’ve got family and friends down that way, so would be interested in joining this “mini meet”...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2021)

The Lion said:



			This looks quite good, just £65pp including food.

https://burnham.intelligentgolf.co.uk/competition.php?compid=12193

I’ve got family and friends down that way, so would be interested in joining this “mini meet”...
		
Click to expand...

if you look in the arrange a Game section I think there are two looking for a third, post up there quoting or tagging them & one of you should be able to book a time.


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 10, 2021)

IanM said:



			Folk will travel wherever for the right course
		
Click to expand...

I think this is the point - for example, the dual meet in October at Camberly Heath and Blackmoor - its a devil of a job to get between them on the train, but they're courses that just have to be ticked off the list!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 10, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			I think this is the point - for example, the dual meet in October at Camberly Heath and Blackmoor - its a devil of a job to get between them on the train, but they're courses that just have to be ticked off the list!
		
Click to expand...

If you're going then I'm certain you'll find a lift between the courses. I don't have a car myself, and having been to a few meets myself by now, there's always been helpful people to catch a lift with.


----------



## The Lion (Feb 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			if you look in the arrange a Game section I think there are two looking for a third, post up there quoting or tagging them & one of you should be able to book a time. 

Click to expand...

Great thanks, I’ll check it out. Would be nice if we could get a small group together; I’d like to meet some of you!


Lilyhawk said:



			If you're going then I'm certain you'll find a lift between the courses. I don't have a car myself, and having been to a few meets myself by now, there's always been helpful people to catch a lift with.
		
Click to expand...

Which dates and how much is the Camberley/Blackmoor trip please?


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 30, 2022)

Lilyhawk said:



			Upon checking the numbers again, my initial £800 was a little bit optimistic I believe.

Putting together a hypothetical itinerary for June this year (that WON'T happen) gives the following:

Dates:
Monday 14th June - Thursday 17th June
Flights from Heathrow: BA Flight to/from Oslo - £160 (I think golfbag is included with BA, but not 100% sure)
Domestic flights Oslo - Narvik - £180 + £35 each way for golfbag
Cost flights: £410

Cost for rental car to be calculated based on 4 people
Rental car: Volkswagen Touran - £630/4 = £160
Gas: £100/4 = £25 (200 km to Lofoten one way)

Lofoten links package (3x3 offer)
3 nights accommodation, breakfast and 3 rounds of golf - £350

Total cost: £945

Leaves all the extras. Food, drinks, souvenirs etc. FYI, a can of beer is around £3 in the super market it seem.
The lodges have kitchens so could do all cooking instead of burning holes in the pocket by going to the local restaurant.

But say £1500 all in all. That is a fair chunk of dosh, and this will probably be the toughest one yet to "sell" to the gf...
		
Click to expand...


I've just booked for mid September this year. Still warm enough for golf (apparently), and northern lights at night 

£400 per person, Gatwick to Harstad/Narvik via Bergen out/ Oslo return with Norwegian Air, including clubs on all flights.
£350 per person for 3 nights in the Lofoten Lodges and 3 rounds of golf (1 full GF, 1 half price GF, one free GF).

Need to sort car hire too, but will do that later. Think I just nearly wet myself with excitement.....


----------



## IanM (May 30, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			I've just booked for mid September this year. Still warm enough for golf (apparently), and northern lights at night 

£400 per person, Gatwick to Harstad/Narvik via Bergen out/ Oslo return with Norwegian Air, including clubs on all flights.
£350 per person for 3 nights in the Lofoten Lodges and 3 rounds of golf (1 full GF, 1 half price GF, one free GF).

Need to sort car hire too, but will do that later. Think I just nearly wet myself with excitement.....
		
Click to expand...

Ooooooh..sounds good


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 30, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			I've just booked for mid September this year. Still warm enough for golf (apparently), and northern lights at night 

£400 per person, Gatwick to Harstad/Narvik via Bergen out/ Oslo return with Norwegian Air, including clubs on all flights.
£350 per person for 3 nights in the Lofoten Lodges and 3 rounds of golf (1 full GF, 1 half price GF, one free GF).

Need to sort car hire too, but will do that later. Think I just nearly wet myself with excitement.....
		
Click to expand...

Wow! Take plenty of pictures and let’s pray the weather behaves when you’re up there! Are you booking a car from Narvik or how are you getting from there? If I remember correctly, the course is a good 3 hours or so from the airport?


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 30, 2022)

Lilyhawk said:



			Wow! Take plenty of pictures and let’s pray the weather behaves when you’re up there! Are you booking a car from Narvik or how are you getting from there? If I remember correctly, the course is a good 3 hours or so from the airport?
		
Click to expand...

Gonna stay local in Narvik the first night. Rent a car and drive down next morning for afternoon golf. Stay, play, stay, play, stay, drive, fly.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 30, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			I've just booked for mid September this year. Still warm enough for golf (apparently), and northern lights at night 

£400 per person, Gatwick to Harstad/Narvik via Bergen out/ Oslo return with Norwegian Air, including clubs on all flights.
£350 per person for 3 nights in the Lofoten Lodges and 3 rounds of golf (1 full GF, 1 half price GF, one free GF).

Need to sort car hire too, but will do that later. Think I just nearly wet myself with excitement.....
		
Click to expand...

Very nice, not jealous much. 

Will be looking to do the same trip in roughly two years time.


----------



## IanM (May 30, 2022)

You'll be selling copies of the detailed itinerary before long

....put me down for one!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 28, 2022)

Viktor Hovland was at Lofoten today, shot the course record -8 for 63.

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CgjcSymNqER/

Looks a bit chilly for July…… Hoping it’s warmer when I go …


----------

